# GOODTIMES put an end 2 the team that dreams



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.

P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: WestTexas_lowlow, *</span></span></span>*

wutz up GOODTIMERS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


ITS GONNA BE A LONG YEAR FOO :biggrin: GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 1 2010, 03:58 PM~16479227
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: WestTexas_lowlow, </span></span></span>
> 
> ...


WUTS GOOD TEXAS


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 05:00 PM~16479248
> *WUTS GOOD TEXAS
> *


chilln how was it yesterday


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 1 2010, 04:05 PM~16479297
> *chilln how was it yesterday
> *


WE HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn, GT aint messing around!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


*YOU A FOO FO THIS ONE GOODTIMER....KEEP SMASHEN PERRITO ITS A "WORLD WIDE TAKE OVER".....* :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 05:06 PM~16479307
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME  :biggrin:
> *


thats GOOD to know when u headed out this way again


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :drama:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 1 2010, 04:21 PM~16479468
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :drama:
> *


TELL RON I SAID HIGH.AND WE #1


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

video.....pics.........drawings


can we get something :drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 04:23 PM~16479498
> *TELL RON I SAID HIGH.AND WE #1
> *


jus talked to ron he said :thumbsup: & good luck.. he'll see ya when he see ya holms..


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 1 2010, 04:25 PM~16479516
> *jus talked to ron he said :thumbsup: & good luck.. he'll see ya when he see ya..
> *


THATS SOUNDS GOOD.MY CAR WILL BE GOING TO GARCIA CUSTOMS
(THA BACKYARD) 4 SOME MAJOR INCHES SO I CAN BEAT RON WITHOUT A SECOND SWITCH :0 GOODTIMES ON MINES ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT,MONDAY THRU SUNDAY,ANT DAY OF THA TIME :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 04:31 PM~16479591
> *THATS SOUNDS GOOD.MY CAR WILL BE GOING TO GARCIA CUSTOMS
> (THA BACKYARD) 4 SOME MAJOR INCHES SO I CAN BEAT RON WITHOUT A SECOND SWITCH :0 GOODTIMES ON MINES ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT,MONDAY THRU SUNDAY,ANY DAY OF THA TIME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

So who else iz there to nose up? Id love to see some damn videoz of thiz Regal hop, Id love to see it homie. iz there any videoz?!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 04:31 PM~16479591
> *THATS SOUNDS GOOD.MY CAR WILL BE GOING TO GARCIA CUSTOMS
> (THA BACKYARD) 4 SOME MAJOR INCHES SO I CAN BEAT RON WITHOUT A SECOND SWITCH :0 GOODTIMES ON MINES ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT,MONDAY THRU SUNDAY,ANT DAY OF THA TIME :biggrin:
> *


make sure you put sand on happy's driveway.. for you wont mess up that new front clip.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

HHHEEEYYY SSSPPPIIIKKKEEE.
WHERE ARE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 04:48 PM~16479799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: GT


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 04:48 PM~16479799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY SPIKE AINT THAT THE OWNER ON THE SWITCH,WAIT ISNT THAT THE CAR THAT AINT AFRAID TO SAY ITS DOUBLE PUMP :0 .WAIT ISNT THAT CAR BUILT BY THE OWNER FROM THE FRAME UP THEN TAKEN 2 HAPPYS FOR THE REST AND NOT BOUGHT OFF YOUR DADDY TODD. :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Feb 1 2010, 04:33 PM~16479608
> *So who else iz there to nose up? Id love to see some damn videoz of thiz Regal hop, Id love to see it homie. iz there any videoz?!
> *


ITS THAT REGAL THAT NEVER STOPS HOPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16479850
> *HEY SPIKE AINT THAT THE OWNER ON THE SWITCH,WAIT ISNT THAT THE CAR THAT AINT AFRAID TO SAY ITS DOUBLE PUMP :0 .WAIT ISNT THAT CAR BUILT BY THE OWNER FROM THE FRAME UP THEN TAKEN 2 HAPPYS FOR THE REST AND NOT BOUGHT OFF  YOUR DADDY TODD. :0  :0  :wow:
> *


BOOM!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 02:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:31 PM~16479591
> *THATS SOUNDS GOOD.MY CAR WILL BE GOING TO GARCIA CUSTOMS
> (THA BACKYARD) 4 SOME MAJOR INCHES SO I CAN BEAT RON WITHOUT A SECOND SWITCH :0 GOODTIMES ON MINES ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT,MONDAY THRU SUNDAY,ANT DAY OF THA TIME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16479850
> *HEY SPIKE AINT THAT THE OWNER ON THE SWITCH,WAIT ISNT THAT THE CAR THAT AINT AFRAID TO SAY ITS DOUBLE PUMP :0 .WAIT ISNT THAT CAR BUILT BY THE OWNER FROM THE FRAME UP THEN TAKEN 2 HAPPYS FOR THE REST AND NOT BOUGHT OFF  YOUR DADDY TODD. :0  :0  :wow:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 1 2010, 03:35 PM~16479633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:   :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 06:31 PM~16479591
> *THATS SOUNDS GOOD.MY CAR WILL BE GOING TO GARCIA CUSTOMS
> (THA BACKYARD) 4 SOME MAJOR INCHES SO I CAN BEAT RON WITHOUT A SECOND SWITCH :0 GOODTIMES ON MINES ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT,MONDAY THRU SUNDAY,ANT DAY OF THA TIME :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 05:46 PM~16480440
> *:wave:      :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :biggrin:
> *


WUTS GOOD HAPPY


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*bigANDY87lux*,


WUTS GOOD G TIMER AND WUTS GOOD GUEST


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 04:57 PM~16480587
> *WUTS GOOD HAPPY
> *


chilling just trying to get alex to bring the car already to shut up all these cry babys that cant take a loss!!   :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 06:04 PM~16480683
> *:biggrin:
> 
> chilling just trying to get alex to bring the car already to shut up all these cry babys that cant take a loss!!     :biggrin:
> *


THATS FOO READY 2 START ANOTHER WAR TONITE HOMIE :biggrin: THIS FUKER DONT SLEEP HE BEEN WORKING ON THAT REGAL ALL DAY CANT WAIT 2 SEE THAT FUKER HIGHER NOT MANY G BODYS ON TOP OF GAME  YOU GET DOWN HAPPY


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:03 PM~16480669
> *bigANDY87lux,
> WUTS GOOD G TIMER AND WUTS GOOD GUEST
> *


What's. Up big dogg,damn homie that was good shit.GT all day everyday


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Feb 1 2010, 06:08 PM~16480732
> *What's. Up big dogg,damn homie that was good shit.GT all day everyday
> *


THANKS 4 COMING DOWN G TIMER HOPE YOU BAKERSFIELD HOMIES HAD A GOOD TIMES YESTERDAY :biggrin: GT


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRWY_bY2Poo  here u go spike


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 4le5kid, kerncountyhopper, BIGRUBE644, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, GARCIA CUSTOMS, bmoregoodtimer, bigANDY87lux, old man lets hop

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 05:06 PM~16480710
> *THATS FOO READY 2 START ANOTHER WAR TONITE HOMIE  :biggrin: THIS FUKER DONT SLEEP HE BEEN WORKING ON THAT REGAL ALL DAY CANT WAIT 2 SEE THAT FUKER HIGHER NOT MANY G BODYS ON TOP OF GAME   YOU GET DOWN HAPPY
> *


   :h5:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHATS UP CHUCHO...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16480854
> *WHATS UP CHUCHO...
> *


  THANKS 4 HOOKIN UP THE GRUB LAST NIGHT LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:11 PM~16480768
> *THANKS 4 COMING DOWN G TIMER HOPE YOU BAKERSFIELD HOMIES HAD A GOOD TIMES YESTERDAY :biggrin: GT
> *


we there any time family one team one dream :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16480710
> *THATS FOO READY 2 START ANOTHER WAR TONITE HOMIE  :biggrin: THIS FUKER DONT SLEEP HE BEEN WORKING ON THAT REGAL ALL DAY CANT WAIT 2 SEE THAT FUKER HIGHER NOT MANY G BODYS ON TOP OF GAME   YOU GET DOWN HAPPY
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah happy cant wait ta c wat u do to it this time big dowg


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 1 2010, 06:23 PM~16480940
> *we there any time family one team one dream  :biggrin:
> *


  GT


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 06:18 PM~16480854
> *WHATS UP CHUCHO...
> *


wat up brotha


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:19 PM~16480877
> * THANKS 4 HOOKIN UP THE GRUB LAST NIGHT LOKO :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP CHEF BIG RUBE A LIL BIT OF BAAAAMH.. GT FLAVOR.. :biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

cant wait 2c everybody out in az get n tired of this snow n freezn cold weather


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16480967
> * GT
> *


till 24/7 365 days :worship: *MIGHTY GT*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 06:28 PM~16481014
> *DONT TRIP CHEF BIG RUBE A LIL BIT OF BAAAAMH.. GT FLAVOR.. :biggrin:
> *


NEXT WEEKEND WE DO IT AGAIN SEE YOU HOMIES SOON  GT


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 06:28 PM~16481014
> *DONT TRIP CHEF BIG RUBE A LIL BIT OF BAAAAMH.. GT FLAVOR.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Feb 1 2010, 06:30 PM~16481034
> *cant wait 2c everybody out in az get n tired of this snow n freezn cold weather
> *


SEE YOU THERE G TIMER LIKE 150 OF US BOOKED FOR THAT DAY :biggrin: GT DRINK LOTS OF FLUIDS STARTING NOW :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: GOT THE BANDA PAYED ALL NIGHT PURO PARTY... TTT 2 ALL THE GTIMERS...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:32 PM~16481060
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot: GOT THE BANDA PAYED ALL NIGHT PURO PARTY... TTT 2 ALL THE GTIMERS...
> *


WUTS GOOD BOSS MAN THE PARTY WENT LATE LAST NIGHT :biggrin: GT


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

What's up john let's go pay for that frame,shit homie we got BIG shoes to fill homie.GT shaaaaaaaaa


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Feb 1 2010, 06:33 PM~16481070
> *What's up john let's go pay for that frame,shit homie we got BIG shoes to fill homie.GT shaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :0 :biggrin: GT


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*WHAT'S UP TO ALL GT MEMEBERS AND LAY IT LOW HOMIES..

kerncountyhopper, SEMS87CUTT, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, bigANDY87lux, bmoregoodtimer, flaked85, GARCIA CUSTOMS, 214monte

U GUYS ARE MORE AND WELCOME TO COME BUY A SAY Q-VO ANY WHERE !!!
A TACO ,UN FRIA , ANY THING ITS ALWAYS GOODTIMES... RESPRECT TO ALL ..  *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 06:40 PM~16481144
> *WHAT'S UP  TO ALL GT MEMEBERS AND LAY IT LOW HOMIES..
> 
> kerncountyhopper, SEMS87CUTT, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, bigANDY87lux, bmoregoodtimer, flaked85, GARCIA CUSTOMS, 214monte
> ...


  GT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:33 PM~16481069
> *WUTS GOOD BOSS MAN THE PARTY WENT LATE LAST NIGHT  :biggrin: GT
> *


I HEARD ALL DAY PARTY FROM MORNING TO LATE NIGHT.... I MISSED A GOOD DAY WITH THE GTIMERS... KEEP IT UP GTIMERS....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:41 PM~16481152
> *I HEARD ALL DAY PARTY FROM MORNING TO LATE NIGHT.... I MISSED A GOOD DAY WITH THE GTIMERS... KEEP IT UP GTIMERS....
> *


WE JUST HAVING GOOD TIMES LIKE ALWAYS WAY MANY MORE 2 COME  GT


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 1 2010, 06:30 PM~16481040
> *till 24/7 365 days  :worship: MIGHTY GT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Feb 1 2010, 06:42 PM~16481169
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


WUTS GOOD ATL GT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:42 PM~16481166
> *WE JUST HAVING GOOD TIMES LIKE ALWAYS WAY MANY MORE 2 COME   GT
> *



MANY MANY MORE GT STYLE....


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:41 PM~16481152
> *I HEARD ALL DAY PARTY FROM MORNING TO LATE NIGHT.... I MISSED A GOOD DAY WITH THE GTIMERS... KEEP IT UP GTIMERS....
> *


A what's up homie my names BIG ANDY I'm prospecting for BAKERSFIELD.shit homie that was a firme ass day.from the begining to the end.just wanted to come bye and intriduce my self


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Feb 1 2010, 07:42 PM~16481169
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP GTIMER..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:43 PM~16481180
> *MANY MANY MORE GT STYLE....
> *


  GT


IM OUT OUR GT UTAH 801 RIDERS STILL OUT HERE IM TAKING THEM 2 HOOTERS BURBANK 2 WATCH THE LAKER GAME AND CHECK OUT THE SCENE  GT


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:41 PM~16481152
> *I HEARD ALL DAY PARTY FROM MORNING TO LATE NIGHT.... I MISSED A GOOD DAY WITH THE GTIMERS... KEEP IT UP GTIMERS....
> *


*WE GIVEN 15O ... OF GOODTIMES AND LOYALTY...  *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, BIGRUBE644, southsiderider, La Fa '08, MI 71, JR.70IMPALA.SD, wally dogg, San Diego 619, bigANDY87lux, cali, 81_cutty, GARCIA CUSTOMS, REPENTANCE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Feb 1 2010, 06:44 PM~16481194
> *A what's up homie my names BIG ANDY I'm prospecting for BAKERSFIELD.shit homie that was a firme ass day.from the begining to the end.just wanted to come bye and intriduce my self
> *


WAACHAA . WAACHAA ESE BIG BROWN MACK ONE OOOOO.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:43 PM~16481175
> *WUTS GOOD ATL GT
> *


I SEE THE GT TAKEING OVER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 1 2010, 06:47 PM~16481213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Feb 1 2010, 06:48 PM~16481221
> *I SEE THE GT TAKEING OVER :biggrin:
> *


ONE CAR @ A TIME G TIMER


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Feb 1 2010, 07:44 PM~16481194
> *A what's up homie my names BIG ANDY I'm prospecting for BAKERSFIELD.shit homie that was a firme ass day.from the begining to the end.just wanted to come bye and intriduce my self
> *


WELCOME ABOARD ANDY GLAD YOU HAD A GOODTIMES YESTERDAY THATS JUST A START BRO, "PAUL" HOPE TO MEET YOU IN ONE OF THE GT EVENT COMING SOON... ONCE AGAIN WELCOME....

PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 07:40 PM~16481144
> *WHAT'S UP  TO ALL GT MEMEBERS AND LAY IT LOW HOMIES..
> 
> kerncountyhopper, SEMS87CUTT, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, bigANDY87lux, bmoregoodtimer, flaked85, GARCIA CUSTOMS, 214monte
> ...


WERE THEM CHICKEN WINGS AT RUBE...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Feb 1 2010, 06:51 PM~16481249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC AGAIN LAST TIME I SEEN THAT CAR IT WAS IN NEW MEXICO WITH OUR GT 505 RIDERS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:45 PM~16481199
> * GT
> IM OUT OUR GT UTAH 801 RIDERS STILL OUT HERE IM TAKING THEM 2 HOOTERS BURBANK 2 WATCH THE LAKER GAME AND CHECK OUT THE SCENE   GT
> *


INJOY.. HERE THEIRS ONE OF THE VA. MEMBER OUT HERE IN CALI ALSO..


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:45 PM~16481195
> *WHAT UP GTIMER..
> *


BEEN REAL SICK BEEN MISSING OUT ON THINGS I SEE :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:52 PM~16481259
> *NICE PIC AGAIN LAST TIME I SEEN THAT CAR IT WAS IN NEW MEXICO WITH OUR GT 505 RIDERS
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:53 PM~16481271
> *INJOY.. HERE THEIRS ONE OF THE VA. MEMBER OUT HERE IN CALI ALSO..
> *


HUERO SEND A TEXT HE'S HERE ALL WEEK WE WILL SHOW HIM A GOOD TIME ALSO


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 07:46 PM~16481203
> *WE GIVEN 15O ... OF GOODTIMES AND LOYALTY...
> *


THANKS BIG RUBE AND ALL THE GTIMERS FOR DOING IT BIG LIKE ALWAYS...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Another GOOD year for Lowridin' :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:55 PM~16481298
> *THANKS BIG RUBE AND ALL THE GTIMERS FOR DOING IT BIG LIKE ALWAYS...
> *


  WE LIFERS BOSS MAN TROW AWAY THE KEY FUK PAROLE WE DOING LIFE FOR THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:50 PM~16481248
> *WERE THEM CHICKEN WINGS AT RUBE...
> *


*NEXT ONE BOSS MAN.. JUS LET ME KNOW WEND U COMING OUT. TO BAD U WORK TOO MUCH .. I GOT U CHICKEN WINGS AND THAT RUB.. :biggrin: :biggrin: AND SOME HOT SALSA... GT..GT..GT..  *


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:50 PM~16481248
> *WERE THEM CHICKEN WINGS AT RUBE...
> *


THEY ARE SO FRESH THAT THEY STILL GOT THE FEATHERS ON IT TO PROVE JUST HOW FRESH THEY ARE :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Feb 1 2010, 07:53 PM~16481273
> *BEEN REAL SICK BEEN MISSING OUT ON THINGS I SEE :thumbsup:
> *


GOTS TO DRINK A 12 PACK AND BOTTLE OF SOME GOOD SHIT YOU'LL READY :biggrin: ....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 06:57 PM~16481328
> *THEY ARE SO FRESH THAT THEY STILL GOT THE FEATHERS ON IT TO PROVE JUST HOW FRESH THEY ARE :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:54 PM~16481289
> *HUERO SEND A TEXT HE'S HERE ALL WEEK WE WILL SHOW HIM A GOOD TIME ALSO
> *



COOL I'LL TRY AND MAKE CONTACT WITH HIM...


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 1 2010, 07:00 PM~16481374
> *  :drama:
> *


WUT IT DO FOO  GT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:56 PM~16481312
> * WE LIFERS BOSS MAN TROW AWAY THE KEY FUK PAROLE WE DOING LIFE FOR THE MIGHTY GT
> *


THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HERE GT LIFERS... GT GT GT GT..


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:00 PM~16481383
> *WUT IT DO FOO  GT
> *


 :wave: what up ****** :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

MR. ALEX THE GREAT... Q-VO PERRITO.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 07:01 PM~16481394
> *THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HERE GT LIFERS... GT GT GT GT..
> *


  IM OUT HOOTERS CALLING ME :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 1 2010, 07:02 PM~16481404
> *:wave: what up ******  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW TRYING 2 GET A TAN :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:03 PM~16481418
> *YOU KNOW TRYING 2 GET A TAN  :biggrin:
> *


u dont need one u got that year around tan


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 1 2010, 07:05 PM~16481440
> *u dont need one u got that year around tan
> *


I CALL IT MEXITAN LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 07:05 PM~16481448
> *I CALL IT MEXITAN LOKO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh thats what my nieghborhood is full of :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 1 2010, 08:00 PM~16481374
> *  :drama:
> *


WHAT UP MIKE...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 07:56 PM~16481314
> *NEXT ONE BOSS MAN.. JUS LET ME KNOW WEND U COMING OUT. TO BAD U WORK TOO MUCH .. I GOT U CHICKEN WINGS AND THAT RUB.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND SOME HOT SALSA... GT..GT..GT..
> *


OOO YA CANT FOR GET THAT CHICKEN RUB, RUBE STYKE....


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 07:08 PM~16481470
> *WHAT UP MIKE...
> *


whats up mr boss man hows the brady bunch doin


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:57 PM~16481336
> *GOTS TO DRINK A 12 PACK AND BOTTLE OF SOME GOOD SHIT YOU'LL READY  :biggrin: ....
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME GETTING A 12 PACK OF 211 AND GET TO IT NOW :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crackers63_@Feb 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16481484
> *whats up mr boss man hows the brady bunch doin
> *


SHIT DOING GOOD, SHIT LET ME COUNT I THINK IM MISSING ONE :biggrin:... YOU GOTS TO CATCH UP....


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16481227
> *NICE PIC
> *


Thank's!!! Old school pics right there!!!


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 07:12 PM~16481509
> *SHIT DOING GOOD, SHIT LET ME COUNT I THINK IM MISSING ONE  :biggrin:... YOU GOTS TO CATCH UP....
> *


 :wow: :nosad:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 06:57 PM~16481328
> *THEY ARE SO FRESH THAT THEY STILL GOT THE FEATHERS ON IT TO PROVE JUST HOW FRESH THEY ARE :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


HAHAHHAAHA BUT U WAS FUCKIN THEM UP ON THE LOW... FRESH FRESH
AND SO CLEAN.. ME AND ALL THE SGV CC. WILL ALWAYS GIVE ARE BEST FOR U AND ALL OF ARE GOODTIMES BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND ALL ARE CRUM SNATCHERS...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ANYONE GOT ANY VIDEO OF YESTERDAY HOP..


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 07:15 PM~16481539
> *ANYONE GOT ANY VIDEO OF YESTERDAY HOP..
> *


THEY (DREAM TEAM) ONLY POST VIDEOS WHEN THEY WIN.SO NO VIDEOS JUST MEMORIES THAT LAST A LIFETIME. :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16481608
> *THEY (DREAM TEAM) ONLY POST VIDEOS WHEN THEY WIN.SO NO VIDEOS JUST MEMORIES THAT LAST A LIFETIME. :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: .. I BET THEIR TAKING THAT SINGLE PUMP I MEAN DOUDLE PUMP BACK TO AZ....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16481608
> *THEY (DREAM TEAM) ONLY POST VIDEOS WHEN THEY WIN.SO NO VIDEOS JUST MEMORIES THAT LAST A LIFETIME. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 07:14 PM~16481536
> *HAHAHHAAHA BUT U WAS FUCKIN THEM UP ON THE LOW... FRESH FRESH
> AND SO CLEAN.. ME AND ALL THE SGV CC. WILL ALWAYS GIVE ARE  BEST FOR U AND ALL OF ARE GOODTIMES BROTHERS AND SISTERS AND ALL ARE CRUM SNATCHERS...
> *


THE CHICKEN LEGS ARE THE SHIT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

THE REAL BEAST THAT WAS OUT IN LA. NOW IN DETROIT.


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP GOODTIMERS WE PUT THE SMASH DOWN YESTERDAY WHO WANT SOME NEXT


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

BiG GT TTT..... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: LIL GOODTIMES CC, fesboogie, crackers63, FiveNine619, MELLOMAN, bthang64, wedz13, Ganso313, mR. Sleepy, big ray, Big Tiny, trunkgotknock, jojo67, Big nene 1


:wow:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


Come on homie.we been running the hop records for years and not only in LA we been doing it from state to state.it took you almost 8 years to finaly reach your goal and congrats on you win.But you better enjoy it.And as for me not having a car,your right.and as I can see me with out a car I still cause you panic.But this is my new plan for this year.im going to gather my crew of chearleaders first and then ima start working on a car.likethat even if I loose in inches I will beat you in cheering.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 07:45 PM~16481895
> *Come on homie.we been running the hop records for years and not only in LA we been doing it from state to state.it took you almost 8 years to finaly reach your goal and congrats on you win.But you better enjoy it.And as for me not having a car,your right.and as I can see me with out a car I still cause you panic.But this is my new plan for this year.im going to gather my crew of chearleaders first and then ima start working on a car.likethat even if I loose in inches I will beat you in cheering.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 07:45 PM~16481895
> *Come on homie.we been running the hop records for years and not only in LA we been doing it from state to state.it took you almost 8 years to finaly reach your goal and congrats on you win.But you better enjoy it.And as for me not having a car,your right.and as I can see me with out a car I still cause you panic.But this is my new plan for this year.im going to gather my crew of chearleaders first and then ima start working on a car.likethat even if I loose in inches I will beat you in cheering.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16481875
> *THE REAL BEAST THAT WAS OUT IN LA.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

WASS UP PAUL :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16481875
> *THE REAL BEAST THAT WAS OUT IN LA. NOW IN DETROIT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16482197
> *WASS UP  PAUL :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT IT DO GANSO...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Goodtimes!!!........TTT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16482181
> *I can feel the tention in Good Timez and Majesticz.  :twak:  :banghead:  hno:  :yessad:
> *


Never that,just a hop.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: GT BANGIN.


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 10:07 PM~16482223
> *WHAT IT DO GANSO...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16482181
> *I can feel the tention in Good Timez and Majesticz.  :twak:  :banghead:  hno:  :yessad:
> *


Itz Good Times and Majestics!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 09:09 PM~16482241
> *Never that,just a hop.
> *


2X...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16482241
> *Never that,just a hop.
> *


i feel ya;;; no tention just mad hopping


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

THE HOMIES PUTIN THE SMASH DOWN YESTERDAY


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16481608
> *THEY (DREAM TEAM) ONLY POST VIDEOS WHEN THEY WIN.SO NO VIDEOS JUST MEMORIES THAT LAST A LIFETIME. :thumbsup:
> *


The whole parking lot was full of Goodtimers and none you guys had a camara?hmmmmm I wonder what yall were doing?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 1 2010, 09:12 PM~16482295
> *THE HOMIES PUTIN THE SMASH DOWN YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!! More pics of Big John's car!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 1 2010, 09:12 PM~16482295
> *THE HOMIES PUTIN THE SMASH DOWN YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


THE PIC SAYS ENOUGH


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 PM~16482306
> *The whole parking lot was full of Goodtimers and none you guys had a camara?hmmmmm I wonder what yall were doing?
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

:run: :drama: :drama: chingaooo  hno:


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 08:09 PM~16482241
> *Never that,just a hop.
> *


 Ohh, ok. I just had a feeling you all waz taking it like gangbangin! Hopz are serious though with big clubz, alot of tention! Lowriding ya just gotta love it! You either got it in your blood or ya dont ya know! Im glad I do! I know you all do!


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 09:45 PM~16481895
> *Come on homie.we been running the hop records for years and not only in LA we been doing it from state to state.it took you almost 8 years to finaly reach your goal and congrats on you win.But you better enjoy it.And as for me not having a car,your right.and as I can see me with out a car I still cause you panic.But this is my new plan for this year.im going to gather my crew of chearleaders first and then ima start working on a car.likethat even if I loose in inches I will beat you in cheering.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 08:07 PM~16482223
> *WHAT IT DO GANSO...
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Feb 1 2010, 09:22 PM~16482415
> *:cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :0
> *



WHATS GOING ON CHAVO... HOW U BEEN BRO...


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Feb 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16482181
> *I can feel the tention in Good Timez and Majesticz.  :twak:  :banghead:  hno:  :yessad:
> *


come on wit that bullshit DOGGIE TENTION NEVER THAT .....ALL FUN AND GAMES WE WIN MOST WE LOSE SUM BUT ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME DOGGIE .....WIN LOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 07:45 PM~16481895
> *Come on homie.we been running the hop records for years and not only in LA we been doing it from state to state.it took you almost 8 years to finaly reach your goal and congrats on you win.But you better enjoy it.And as for me not having a car,your right.and as I can see me with out a car I still cause you panic.But this is my new plan for this year.im going to gather my crew of chearleaders first and then ima start working on a car.likethat even if I loose in inches I will beat you in cheering.
> *


IN OUR CLUB ITS NOT CALLED CHEERLEADING ITS CALLED SUPPORTING YOUR CLUB. ONE WINS WE ALL WIN AN ARMY OF ONE BIG DOGGIE THATS HOW WE ROLL NEVER LEAVE A MAN DOWN.....


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 1 2010, 08:25 PM~16482453
> *come on wit that bullshit DOGGIE TENTION NEVER THAT .....ALL FUN AND GAMES WE WIN MOST WE LOSE SUM BUT ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME DOGGIE .....WIN LOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE
> *


 I understand. Thatz what itz all about, but it iz tention to a sertant degree! You wanna win of course but yeah I understand. Majesticz and GT are both well respected clubz.


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Feb 1 2010, 08:31 PM~16482554
> *I understand. Thatz what itz all about, but it iz tention to a sertant degree! You wanna win of course but yeah I understand. Majesticz and GT are both well respected clubz.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 1 2010, 10:25 PM~16482453
> *come on wit that bullshit DOGGIE TENTION NEVER THAT .....ALL FUN AND GAMES WE WIN MOST WE LOSE SUM BUT ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME DOGGIE .....WIN LOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE :biggrin: MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM AND IT DON'T STOP!!!


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I never ment it like that! I have a 1972 Monte Carlo Im about to juice up in a few monthz. Im going with CCE 2 pump Comp setup. Not gonna hop it though just bounce and cruze. 1972 Monte Carloz are Low-N-play carz.


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Feb 1 2010, 08:36 PM~16482640
> *THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE  :biggrin: MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM AND IT DON'T STOP!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 1 2010, 09:29 PM~16482519
> *IN OUR CLUB ITS NOT CALLED CHEERLEADING ITS CALLED SUPPORTING YOUR CLUB. ONE WINS WE ALL WIN AN ARMY OR ONE BIG DOGGIE THATS HOW WE ROLL NEVER LEAVE A MAN DOWN.....
> *


Verry true,I can respect that.


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

KEEP DOIN IT PRIMO...


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 08:24 PM~16482437
> *WHATS GOING ON CHAVO... HOW U BEEN BRO...
> *


IM DOING GREAT , CATCHING UP ON MY NOVELAS :biggrin:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

AS I SAID BEFORE MY PRIMO'S HOPPER WAS BUILT RIGHT...THIS FUCKIN CAR UNDISTRUCTIBLE...BIG UP'S GARCIA'S CUSTOMS FOR THE CHAMP... :thumbsup: 
GOODTIMES BIG FOR 2010


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


THATS RIGHT ALEX U DID THAT IN ROUND #1 BUT ROUND LETS KEEP IT REAL UR SHIT WAS ON FIER AND I DON'T MEAN HOPPING !!!! LETS LOOK AT THE VIDEO U LEFT HALF UR FUCK'N CAR AT THIS MANS SHOP !! AND BIG JHON LETS KEEP IT REAL I GOT THAT BUT LETS NOT FORGET MY SHIT WAS WORKING EVEN THO U LEFT I STILL HIT MORE CARS IN FACT YES U DID THAT WHITH 101 DALMATION TO CHEER U ON IT LOOK LIKE U HAD MORE CHEERLEADER'S THEN INCHES ON UR SIDE !!! BUT FUCK IT WE DON'T NEED ALL THAT TO DO WHAT WE BEST AND THAT'S TO TURN THE GAME OUT FUCK I GUESS U GUYS NEED A BIG NAME TO PUT U ON !! BUT ALL-N-ALL HE WAS'T THAT BIG!! 





P.S. GUESS THE #1 CLUB NEEDS MORE HOPPER'S THEM CHEERLEDER'S !!!!


*ONE CAR MAD ALL THIS NOISE IN 3-DAY'S GUEES WE KNOW WHO'S #1 IN THE GAME !! FUC IT LET'S PLAY 24-7 FOR ME HOW ABOUT U I GOT A JOB TOOO!!!*  :thumbsup:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

LOOK AT SPIKE RUNNING FROM ALEX


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Feb 1 2010, 08:58 PM~16482965
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: GOODTIMES AT ITS BEST


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH GOT THAT HIT ME UP 323-479-2387 BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


never said i dont have a car, i said i sold ma car, i got 2 cars coming real soon to the DREAM TEAM dont trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiVKwHNnC80


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16483075
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiVKwHNnC80
> *


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

25 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
21 Members: SEISDOSINTHE619, JR. 801, WestTexas_lowlow, 1sikMC, 96BIG_BODY, fesboogie, ~LAYTOWNLOCO~, jessie, 81_cutty, 2ndchance, MELLOMAN, Teamblowme602, bigboneyard, EBAY, Porno, 87WAYS, 818 caprice, papersaver619, big fish, bigANDY87lux, edmunds costoms hyd
SICK :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 10:05 PM~16483075
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiVKwHNnC80
> *


Thanks for the video!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 1 2010, 11:21 PM~16479468
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn perm maybe they should be the dreamteam because this dudes dreaming. :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16483075
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiVKwHNnC80
> *


*VIDEO'S DON'T LIE!!! HA PORNO*


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2010, 08:10 PM~16483175
> *VIDEO'S DON'T LIE!!! HA PORNO
> *


your right big john spank that ass video dont lie nuggaz wit 2 pumps do !


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Feb 2 2010, 04:06 AM~16483087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hopp spike looks higher then alex to me,plus he still has a front bumper dreamteam style. :biggrin:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 08:15 PM~16483259
> *Nice hopp spike looks higher then alex to me,plus he still has a front bumper dreamteam style. :biggrin:
> *


Two Pumps Dog, Alex had One!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*DAMMMMMM GOOD TIMES HAVE A LOT OF PIC'S HOW ABOUT SOME VIDEO'S HAAAAAAAAAAA LOOKS LIKE ALEX GOT STOCK IN THAT* :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 09:13 PM~16483225
> *your right big john spank that ass video dont lie nuggaz wit 2 pumps do !
> *


OF CORESS UR A GOOD TIMER :banghead: CAN'T KEEP IT REAL HA


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Feb 1 2010, 10:06 PM~16483087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2010, 08:16 PM~16483280
> *DAMMMMMM GOOD TIMES HAVE A LOT OF PIC'S HOW  ABOUT  SOME VIDEO'S  HAAAAAAAAAAA LOOKS LIKE ALEX GOT STOCK IN THAT :biggrin:
> *


you know damm well he wont get stuck with two pumps, you lucky he's not on to clown your ass, and your dirty ass shoes, whats your excuse?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16483275
> *Two Pumps Dog, Alex had One!
> *


I thought Alex's was a double? :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 1 2010, 06:43 PM~16481875
> *THE REAL BEAST THAT WAS OUT IN LA. NOW IN DETROIT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 1 2010, 08:20 PM~16483357
> *I thought Alex's was a double?  :dunno:
> *


went single for this mission too bad other foo try to get away wit two, close the trunk spank!


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


NICE LOCO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 10:21 PM~16483379
> *went single for this mission too bad other foo try to get away wit two, close the trunk spank!
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 2 2010, 02:45 AM~16481895
> *Come on homie.we been running the hop records for years and not only in LA we been doing it from state to state.it took you almost 8 years to finaly reach your goal and congrats on you win.But you better enjoy it.And as for me not having a car,your right.and as I can see me with out a car I still cause you panic.But this is my new plan for this year.im going to gather my crew of chearleaders first and then ima start working on a car.likethat even if I loose in inches I will beat you in cheering.
> *


x 100 man alex you got to keep it real,We are running it out here and jimmy has been running it up in the north,and now portland in the northwest.Not to mention the bigguns todd,nene,spike,leo,and ron out west plain and simple you guys are doing good but you ain't doing it LIKE THE DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAS.  Hell i'm from K.C. and we was right with you out in vegas,with a bigger car,with a v8,with a front bumper.Like i said i know both clubs put it down but the Majestics have always been ahead in this hopp shit. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 10:19 PM~16483350
> *you know damm well he wont get stuck with two pumps, you lucky he's not on to clown your ass, and your dirty ass shoes, whats your excuse?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: ..............GT  IF THEY CANT BEAT US JOIN US :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 2 2010, 04:16 AM~16483275
> *Two Pumps Dog, Alex had One!
> *


 :dunno: Did alex pull up?Then it don't matter.  Thats hopping. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 04:26 AM~16483470
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy: ..............GT  IF THEY CANT BEAT US JOIN US :biggrin:
> *


since you couldn't beat us recruit one of us. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:25 PM~16483449
> *x 100 man alex you got to keep it real,We are running it out here and jimmy has been running it up in the north,and now portland in the northwest.Not to mention the bigguns todd,nene,spike,leo,and ron out west plain and simple you guys are doing good but you ain't doing it LIKE THE DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAS.  Hell i'm from K.C. and we was right with you out in vegas,with a bigger car,with a v8,with a front bumper.Like i said i know both clubs put it down but the Majestics have always been ahead in this hopp shit. :biggrin:
> *


WE IN 2010 NEW SHIT HAPPENING ,TIMES ARE CHANGING , GT TAKING OVER


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 08:25 PM~16483449
> *x 100 man alex you got to keep it real,We are running it out here and jimmy has been running it up in the north,and now portland in the northwest.Not to mention the bigguns todd,nene,spike,leo,and ron out west plain and simple you guys are doing good but you ain't doing it LIKE THE DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAS.  Hell i'm from K.C. and we was right with you out in vegas,with a bigger car,with a v8,with a front bumper.Like i said i know both clubs put it down but the Majestics have always been ahead in this hopp shit. :biggrin:
> *


WRONG WRONG WRONG AND WRONG AGAIN SHORTY PANTS GARCIA CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH ALWAYS BEEN RUNNING SHIT WAY BEFORE YOU GUYS GOT IN THIS HOPPING GAME WE TOOK IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND CANT FORGET JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ALL YOU GUYS ARE ALL NEW BOODYS TRYING TO MAKE A BIG NAME OF OTHERS PEOPLES CREDIT!!! THATS KEEPING IT REAL!!!!    


PS STOP CRYING ANG LIVING IN A BIG FAIRY TAIL PATNA!!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 OOOOOHHH SCHNAPPPP!


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 1 2010, 08:28 PM~16483505
> *WE IN 2010 NEW SHIT HAPPENING ,TIMES ARE CHANGING , GT TAKING OVER
> *


Paulweezy  One! :420: 
cuz it seems like spanks just :sprint: the building


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 PM~16483498
> *since you couldn't beat us recruit one of us. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 10:32 PM~16483608
> *Paulweezy    One!  :420:
> cuz it seems like spanks just :sprint: the building
> *


 :cheesy: WHATS GUD PIMP I SEE YOU GUYS PUTTING IT DOWN OUT THERE :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 04:28 AM~16483505
> *WE IN 2010 NEW SHIT HAPPENING ,TIMES ARE CHANGING , GT TAKING OVER
> *


:roflmao: 2010 same old shit. :0 man let me get this right spikes won agianst you all the last what week but you get maybe one in this last vid are your killing us? :uh: Never that. Your the guy with that blue caddy with the high ass lock up that don't hopp right? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 10:32 PM~16483603
> *WRONG  WRONG WRONG AND WRONG AGAIN SHORTY PANTS GARCIA  CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH ALWAYS BEEN RUNNING SHIT WAY BEFORE YOU GUYS GOT IN THIS HOPPING GAME WE TOOK IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND CANT  FORGET JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ALL YOU GUYS ARE ALL NEW BOODYS TRYING TO MAKE A BIG NAME OF OTHERS PEOPLES CREDIT!!! THATS KEEPING IT REAL!!!!
> PS        STOP CRYING ANG LIVING IN A BIG FAIRY TAIL  PATNA!!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

i dont get stuck


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 04:33 AM~16483616
> *:twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You went there first. :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16482742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:34 PM~16483641
> *:roflmao: 2010 same old shit. :0 man let me get this right spikes won agianst you all the last what week but you get maybe one in this last vid are your killing us? :uh: Never that. Your the guy with that blue caddy with the high ass lock up that don't hopp right? :0  :biggrin:
> *


PULL UP AND FIND OUT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16483665
> *i dont get stuck
> *


GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE GO PAY THAT MONEY U OWE!!! THIS IS BIG DOG TALK


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:36 PM~16483687
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You went there first. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Feb 1 2010, 08:50 PM~16482874
> *BIG FISH WILL BE THERE
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

DAM ****** GON HARD IN HEAR


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 1 2010, 09:34 PM~16483636
> *:cheesy: WHATS GUD PIMP I SEE YOU GUYS PUTTING IT DOWN OUT THERE :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 04:32 AM~16483603
> *WRONG  WRONG WRONG AND WRONG AGAIN SHORTY PANTS GARCIA  CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH ALWAYS BEEN RUNNING SHIT WAY BEFORE YOU GUYS GOT IN THIS HOPPING GAME WE TOOK IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND CANT  FORGET JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ALL YOU GUYS ARE ALL NEW BOODYS TRYING TO MAKE A BIG NAME OF OTHERS PEOPLES CREDIT!!! THATS KEEPING IT REAL!!!!
> PS        STOP CRYING ANG LIVING IN A BIG FAIRY TAIL  PATNA!!!
> *


How high is big john and he was majestics ,so back them we was running it also. :biggrin: Why you always so mad HAPPY? :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 1 2010, 08:28 PM~16483505
> *WE IN 2010 NEW SHIT HAPPENING ,TIMES ARE CHANGING , GT TAKING OVER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YES SIR!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 04:37 AM~16483702
> *PULL UP AND FIND OUT
> *


 :wow: Well you never hopped it in vegas just 3 wheeled all over,while we was hoppin. :0 :biggrin: we got a caddy lets do this.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HOW MENY OF U GOOD TIMERS IN HERE GOT HOPPERS !!! ?


CUS I ONLY COUNT 2!! :uh: 




*CHEERLEDERS*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 08:38 PM~16483726
> *How high is big john and he was majestics ,so back them we was running it also. :biggrin: Why you always so mad HAPPY? :biggrin:
> *



     :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

24 Members: BIG BEAR63, big $uge, Sj4lyfe, CHROME-N-PAINT, 96BIG_BODY, STREET HUSTLE, $$MONSTER$$, jojo67, GARCIA CUSTOMS, ~TRU~, AZGTIMIN64, 509Rider, 2ndchance, big fish, E-Town520, juan_manuel, bigbodylac, 81_cutty, MELLOMAN, 818 caprice, WestTexas_lowlow, GREAT WHITE, DIPN714, 503HAWYN
Damn this topic is jumping.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:40 PM~16483757
> *:wow: Well you never hopped it in vegas just 3 wheeled all over,while we was hoppin. :0  :biggrin: we got a caddy lets do this.
> *


ILL BE IN PHEONIX SON


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 04:41 AM~16483769
> *          :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :loco: :loco: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:41 PM~16483773
> *24 Members: BIG BEAR63, big $uge, Sj4lyfe, CHROME-N-PAINT, 96BIG_BODY, STREET HUSTLE, $$MONSTER$$, jojo67, GARCIA CUSTOMS, ~TRU~, AZGTIMIN64, 509Rider, 2ndchance, big fish, E-Town520, juan_manuel, bigbodylac, 81_cutty, MELLOMAN, 818 caprice, WestTexas_lowlow, GREAT WHITE, DIPN714, 503HAWYN
> Damn this topic is jumping.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 04:41 AM~16483776
> *ILL BE IN PHEONIX SON
> *


We won't but well see you somewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2010, 10:40 PM~16483761
> *HOW MENY OF U GOOD TIMERS IN HERE GOT HOPPERS !!! ?
> CUS I ONLY COUNT 2!! :uh:
> CHEERLEDERS
> *


THERES MORE THEN THAT  .


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Feb 2 2010, 04:43 AM~16483803
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


damn Majestics and Goodtimes are the talk of the country. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 08:42 PM~16483791
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :loco:  :loco:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:43 PM~16483807
> *We won't but well see you somewhere. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2010, 10:40 PM~16483761
> *HOW MENY OF U GOOD TIMERS IN HERE GOT HOPPERS !!! ?
> CUS I ONLY COUNT 2!! :uh:
> CHEERLEDERS
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: QUE ONDA WEY........


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> *GUESS U GOT BE DRUNK FIRST TO HAVE A GOOD TIME HAAAA* :wow:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:43 PM~16483825
> *damn Majestics and Goodtimes are the talk of the country. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: x3


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 09:41 PM~16483773
> *24 Members: BIG BEAR63, big $uge, Sj4lyfe, CHROME-N-PAINT, 96BIG_BODY, STREET HUSTLE, $$MONSTER$$, jojo67, GARCIA CUSTOMS, ~TRU~, AZGTIMIN64, 509Rider, 2ndchance, big fish, E-Town520, juan_manuel, bigbodylac, 81_cutty, MELLOMAN, 818 caprice, WestTexas_lowlow, GREAT WHITE, DIPN714, 503HAWYN
> Damn this topic is jumping.
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Feb 1 2010, 09:44 PM~16483833
> *:biggrin:  :wave: QUE ONDA WEY........
> *


THAT ONE CAR!!


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16483825
> *damn Majestics and Goodtimes are the talk of the country. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 04:43 AM~16483826
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :
> *


   :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :barf: :werd:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 1 2010, 09:21 PM~16483379
> *went single for this mission too bad other foo try to get away wit two, close the trunk spank!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 11:43 PM~16483825
> *damn Majestics and Goodtimes are the talk of the country. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :run: :run:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> > *GUESS U GOT BE DRUNK FIRST TO HAVE A GOOD TIME HAAAA* :wow:
> 
> 
> AS LONG AS YOU GUESSING WE DOING GOOD. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 2 2010, 04:45 AM~16483866
> *THATS RIGHT uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: man i can't wait until summer so we can go out west agian. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

31 Members: CHROME-N-PAINT, Sj4lyfe, GREAT WHITE, MELLOMAN, 509Rider, BIG BEAR63, 2ndchance, AZGTIMIN64, juan_manuel, STREET HUSTLE, ~TRU~, GARCIA CUSTOMS, phx rider, E-Town520, BIGRUBE644, bluebyrd86, bigbodylac, purpl7duece, 81_cutty, 818 caprice, DIPN714, WestTexas_lowlow, jojo67, northbay, wicked63, big fish, cadillac313, mister x, SEMS87CUTT, Porno, b2bluskyz

gettin bigger. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 08:45 PM~16483872
> *    :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :werd:
> *



ITS PAST YOUR BED TIME NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY !!!!! :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

42 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
32 Members: WestTexas_lowlow, 81_cutty, BIG BEAR63, CHROME-N-PAINT, phx rider, BIGRUBE644, MELLOMAN, purpl7duece, 2ndchance, STREET HUSTLE, ~TRU~, jojo67, juan_manuel, E-Town520, Sj4lyfe, 509Rider, northbay, GARCIA CUSTOMS, wicked63, big fish, bigbodylac, bluebyrd86, AZGTIMIN64, cadillac313, mister x, Chucks, GREAT WHITE, SEMS87CUTT, Porno, 818 caprice, b2bluskyz, DIPN714

:rimshot: :rimshot: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 08:47 PM~16483899
> *ITS PAST YOUR BED TIME NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY !!!!! :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2010, 09:37 PM~16483706
> *GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE GO PAY THAT MONEY U OWE!!! THIS IS BIG DOG TALK
> *


u r big :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 04:47 AM~16483899
> *ITS PAST YOUR BED TIME NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY !!!!! :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Then why they put my name on this topic???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 A country boy from the midwest is on your level. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I never sleep.


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 1 2010, 10:48 PM~16483924
> *42 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 32 Members: WestTexas_lowlow, 81_cutty, BIG BEAR63, CHROME-N-PAINT, phx rider, BIGRUBE644, MELLOMAN, purpl7duece, 2ndchance, STREET HUSTLE, ~TRU~, jojo67, juan_manuel, E-Town520, Sj4lyfe, 509Rider, northbay, GARCIA CUSTOMS, wicked63, big fish, bigbodylac, bluebyrd86, AZGTIMIN64, cadillac313, mister x, Chucks, GREAT WHITE, SEMS87CUTT, Porno, 818 caprice, b2bluskyz, DIPN714
> 
> ...


BIG FISH :wave: :wave: :wave: KEEP PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

,;;;;;;;SINGLE PUMPS........DOUBLES;;;;;;;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 08:50 PM~16483949
> *Then why they put my name on this topic???? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 A country boy from the midwest is on your level. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I never sleep.
> *


NOT ON MY LEVEL!!!! YOU GOT THE WRONG BAG OF CHIPS!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> > *GUESS U GOT BE DRUNK FIRST TO HAVE A GOOD TIME HAAAA* :wow:
> 
> 
> DONT HATE WE GOT SLIM FAST 4 THAT ASS SO U TO CAN KICK IT N HAVE A GOOD TIME IF U DONT DRINK SPIKE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 08:50 PM~16483957
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;NO  IT'S  KOOL AIDS;;;;;;;;;;
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 1 2010, 10:51 PM~16483967
> *DONT HATE WE GOT SLIM FAST 4 THAT ASS SO U TO CAN KICK IT N HAVE A GOOD TIME IF U DONT DRINK SPIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 09:51 PM~16483975
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 1 2010, 09:51 PM~16483967
> *DONT HATE WE GOT SLIM FAST 4 THAT ASS SO U TO CAN KICK IT N HAVE A GOOD TIME IF U DONT DRINK SPIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Feb 1 2010, 08:52 PM~16483992
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 08:50 PM~16483957
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;NO  IT'S  KOOL AIDS;;;;;;;;;;
> *


chrismas was a month ago


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 08:53 PM~16484014
> *chrismas was a month ago
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 08:54 PM~16484029
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


que onda guey always eating :0


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 10:53 PM~16484014
> *chrismas was a month ago
> *


QUE ONDA CARNAL.....


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 08:55 PM~16484034
> *que onda guey always eating :0
> *



HELL YEAH I GOT ME SOME TJ TACOS SHITS ARE BOMB!!!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Feb 1 2010, 08:55 PM~16484035
> *QUE ONDA CARNAL.....
> *


wut up perro we were on one on saturday day night que no :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 09:53 PM~16484014
> *LIKE THAT RIGHT;;;*


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 10:55 PM~16484049
> *wut up perro we were on one on saturday day night que no :biggrin:
> *


DAMM DOG I'M STILL FEELING IT :wow:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 08:55 PM~16484048
> *HELL YEAH I GOT ME SOME TJ TACOS SHITS ARE BOMB!!!!
> *


wut kinda dogg tacos de sharpay


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 2 2010, 04:50 AM~16483957
> *,;;;;;;;SINGLE PUMPS........DOUBLES;;;;;;;;
> *


Kool aid whos that????????????????? :biggrin: :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16484065
> *wut kinda dogg tacos de sharpay
> *



SON DE PIT BULL :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 08:57 PM~16484072
> *Kool aid whos that????????????????? :biggrin:  :0
> *


dont know but they didnt have a car there


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HAPPY DID U OR NOT BEAT DA DREAM TEAM??????????????


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Feb 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16484064
> *DAMM DOG I'M STILL FEELING IT  :wow:
> *


simon gotts to do it


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 2 2010, 04:57 AM~16484085
> *dont know but they didnt have a car there
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 08:57 PM~16484082
> *SON DE PIT BULL :0  :0  :0
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> HAPPY DID U OR NOT BEAT DA DREAM TEAM??????????????
> [/quote
> 
> 
> YOU SEEN THE VIDEO YOU TELL ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 09:57 PM~16484072
> *Kool aid whos that????????????????? :biggrin:  :0
> *


GOOD THANG U IN K,C THAT WAY U DON'T GET SERVED EVERYDAY FOOL


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 09:58 PM~16484096
> *HAPPY  DID U OR NOT BEAT DA DREAM TEAM??????????????
> *


WORRY ABOUT YOUR OWN TEAM O YOU DONT HAVE ONE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 08:59 PM~16484120
> *YOU WOULDN;T NO U AINT GOT NO HOOPER JUST RUN UR MOUTH
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 09:15 PM~16483259
> *Nice hopp spike looks higher then alex to me,plus he still has a front bumper dreamteam style. :biggrin:
> *


good job todd :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

man spike and nene got all this fun shit going,i give it up to you all, my brothers you still out there doing it big. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 09:57 PM~16484085
> *dont know but they didnt have a car there
> *


Sick side mike what it do :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 2 2010, 04:59 AM~16484120
> *Your right i don't have a hopper like yours i have a lowrider that hopps.  :0 :biggrin:And your right you all will never come out here,like i went out there. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16484139
> *Sick side mike what it do :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


D4L had tha chevys out last night boy  gmorg wut up


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Feb 1 2010, 10:00 PM~16484125
> *WORRY ABOUT YOUR OWN TEAM O YOU DONT HAVE ONE
> *


TEAM OR NO TEAM;;;U AIN'T GOT NOTHING FOR NOBODY[/color]


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16484137
> *man spike and nene got all this fun shit going,i get it up to you, my brothers you still out there doing it big. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn homie they turn u on too :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 1 2010, 10:00 PM~16484135
> *good job nene  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 10:02 PM~16484162
> *ASSSSSSSSS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YO AINT GONNA DO SHIT BUT SAY YOUR CAR STOCK AT THE HOPP SHOP AND YOU CAINT GET IT OUT. LIKE LAST TIME


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

DAM THIS TOPIC IS BLOWIN UP WAT IT DUE EVERYBODY uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 1 2010, 11:07 PM~16484231
> *DAM THIS TOPIC IS BLOWIN UP WAT IT DUE EVERYBODY uffin:
> *


wutz GOOD GOODTIMER


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:02 PM~16484156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NEXT TIME I HOP I AM GOING TO AIM IN THAT DIRECTION SO WHEN IT LAND IT WILL BE IN UR CITY*


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 12:07 AM~16484238
> *wutz GOOD GOODTIMER
> *


whats good homz


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BEAR;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Feb 1 2010, 10:05 PM~16484211
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YO AINT GONNA DO SHIT BUT SAY YOUR CAR STOCK AT THE HOPP SHOP AND YOU CAINT GET IT OUT. LIKE LAST TIME
> *


WHEN??? YEA THATS WHY I GOT THE BELT AND U GOT CRAP


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 10:07 PM~16484240
> *NEXT TIME I HOP I AM GOING TO AIM IN THAT DIRECTION SO WHEN IT LAND IT WILL BE IN UR CITY
> *


I GUESS THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN CUZZ YOU DONT HOP YOUR CAR, TRUCK OR WHAT EVER THAT IS FRY GUY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:08 PM~16484261
> *whats good homz
> *


chilling staying warm cuz of this damn snow


----------



## bigboneyard (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:38 PM~16483726
> *How high is big john and he was majestics ,so back them we was running it also. :biggrin: Why you always so mad HAPPY? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 2 2010, 05:04 AM~16484186
> *damn homie they turn u on too  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What you mean too?You like them like that! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 1 2010, 10:07 PM~16484238
> *wutz GOOD GOODTIMER
> *


IM GOOD HOMIE CHECKIN OUT ALL THE FUN FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 10:09 PM~16484266
> *WHEN??? YEA  THATS WHY I GOT THE BELT AND U GOT CRAP
> *


IM HAPPY FOR YOU, NOW YOU CAN USE IT TO HOLD UP YOUR DIAPER OLD MAN.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 1 2010, 11:12 PM~16484322
> *IM GOOD HOMIE CHECKIN OUT ALL THE FUN FROM YESTERDAY
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 10:02 PM~16484160
> *D4L had tha chevys out last night boy  gmorg wut up
> *


Just posted checking out this topic uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 2 2010, 05:07 AM~16484240
> *NEXT TIME I HOP I AM GOING TO AIM IN THAT DIRECTION SO WHEN IT LAND IT WILL BE IN UR CITY
> *


You wanna surprice me Build a low rider that hopps,like we do all the way out here in the midwest.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 1 2010, 10:04 PM~16484186
> *damn homie they turn u on too  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAM U THINK THEY TAG TEAM HIM DOG? :roflmao:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 12:11 AM~16484300
> *chilling staying warm cuz of this damn snow
> *


shit i know what you mean good thang the heater in the shop works dam good :biggrin:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16484358
> *DAM U THINK THEY TAG TEAM HIM DOG? :roflmao:
> *


Dam that's how they do it


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:17 PM~16484401
> *shit i know what you mean good thang the heater in the shop works dam good :biggrin:
> *


thats GOOD yall going to phx


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16484449
> *GOODTIMES
> *


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 12:20 AM~16484449
> *GOODTIMES
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 2 2010, 05:14 AM~16484358
> *DAM U THINK THEY TAG TEAM HIM DOG? :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :uh: Damn man ,Thats not even right  ok time out sandwhich break.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 12:20 AM~16484460
> *thats GOOD yall going to phx
> *


naw go to much shit to get done for the summer wish i could tho


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 1 2010, 03:53 PM~16479184
> *THIS YEAR THE #1 CLUB IN THIS HOPPING SHIT IS GOODTIMES.DREAM TEAM WAS ON TOP BUT NOW ITS OUR TURN.JUST LIKE BEAR AND THE WHOLE BEACH CITY CAR CLUB AND STEFAN ON THE 3RD,THEY DIDNT WANT ANY FROM ME.BESIDES SPIKE AND TODD WHAT OTHER CARS DOES THE DREAM TEAM HAVE.NENE CALLS PEOPLE OUT WITH A REGAL THATS NOT EVEN HIS,THATS A  :nono: .BEAR DOESNT HAVE A CAR ANYMORE,AND LEO HAS BEEN MIA 4 ABOUT 2 YEARS.GOODTIMES  (GARCIA CUSTOMS &HOW HIGH) WILL CONTINUE TO BE RUNNING THIS SHIT 4 NOW ON.OH & MY CAR IS FIXED ALREADY SO WHOEVER WANTS SOME,COME GET SOME (STEFAN)-(PINKY).ILL BE WAITING.
> 
> P.S.STAY TUNED TO THAT "GT" CHANNEL 4 MORE ACTION
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:22 PM~16484490
> *naw go to much shit to get done for the summer wish i could tho
> *


im gonna try to go so i can kick it wit the GOODTIMERS


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:20 PM~16484449
> *GOODTIMES </span>
> *



*TILL THE CASKET DROPS<span style=\'color:blue\'>*


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

FUCCCCCCKKKKKK I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.KEEP WATCHIN THIS HEAVY ASS TOPIC OR FOR THE LOVE OF RAY J.


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 09:58 PM~16484096
> *HAPPY  DID U OR NOT BEAT DA DREAM TEAM??????????????
> *


WHY YOU KEEP RIDDING COCK BIG GAL.IF I CAN REMEMBER YOU USED TO BE ON THE DREAM TEAM NUTS ALSO.DIDN'T NENE AND ONE OF THE SAMOANS USED TO HIT YOU SWITCH?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 2 2010, 05:18 AM~16484429
> *Dam that's how they do it
> *


nah bro this is how i do it.  





Dreamteam another win.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:36 PM~16484688
> *FUCCCCCCKKKKKK I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.KEEP WATCHIN THIS HEAVY ASS TOPIC OR FOR THE LOVE OF RAY J.
> *


HAHAHAHHHAAAHH..


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NACHO LIBRE_@Feb 2 2010, 05:41 AM~16484762
> *WHY YOU KEEP RIDDING COCK BIG GAL.IF I CAN REMEMBER YOU USED TO BE ON THE DREAM TEAM NUTS ALSO.DIDN'T NENE AND ONE OF THE SAMOANS USED TO HIT YOU SWITCH?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:43 PM~16484777
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

REEL TOCK MY NICCA HE LOOKS LIKE UR CAMEL AZZ!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Feb 1 2010, 11:50 PM~16484843
> *REEL TOCK MY NICCA HE LOOKS LIKE UR CAMEL AZZ!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

MS BERRY WON FUCKERS!I NEED SOME CHEERLEADERS,ANY BODY WANTS TO HELP!WOOOOHOOOOO MS BERRY AND RAY J.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

AWW SHIT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:42 PM~16484770
> *nah bro this is how i do it.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK LIKE TO ME U TAKE A LOST TO THAT MC THAT IS A "GOODTIMES"CARTHAT WAS BUILT BY YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW HIGH !!!!


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>REEL TALK NICCA! JOHN IS THIS HOW U HOPP FROM THE BIG "M" TO GOODTIMES?</span>


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 2 2010, 06:02 AM~16484999
> *LOOK LIKE TO ME U TAKE A LOST TO THAT MC THAT WAS BUILT BY YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW HIGH !!!!
> *


Man come on bro i know you built it but we took that for alot of reasons,cleaner,our car started up,we didn't stick.keep it real bro you know you one of the best but we got that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Feb 2 2010, 06:04 AM~16485023
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>REEL TALK NICCA! JOHN IS THIS HOW U HOPP FROM THE BIG "M" TO GOODTIMES?</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## FVMAJESTICS661 (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Feb 1 2010, 11:04 PM~16485023
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>REEL TALK NICCA! JOHN IS THIS HOW U HOPP FROM THE BIG "M" TO GOODTIMES?</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## bigboneyard (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Feb 2 2010, 12:04 AM~16485023
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>REEL TALK NICCA! JOHN IS THIS HOW U HOPP FROM THE BIG "M" TO GOODTIMES?</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

IS SOME ONE WORRIED? :dunno:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2010, 09:40 PM~16483761
> *HOW MENY OF U GOOD TIMERS IN HERE GOT HOPPERS !!! ?
> CUS I ONLY COUNT 2!! :uh:
> CHEERLEDERS
> *


i do
87 cutty


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 2 2010, 12:17 AM~16485168
> *i do
> 87 cutty
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16485174
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Feb 2 2010, 06:17 AM~16485166
> *  :nicoderm:
> *


What up ABEL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 1 2010, 10:09 PM~16484266
> *WHEN??? YEA  THATS WHY I GOT THE BELT AND U GOT CRAP
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 09:02 PM~16484156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Your right i don't have a hopper like yours i have a lowrider that hopps.   :0  :biggrin:And your right you all will never come out here,like i went out there. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 1 2010, 10:52 PM~16485488
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 06:52 AM~16485486
> *:nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't hate because ours is set up not to fall apart. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

Wut up chris!


----------



## T B 818 (Dec 19, 2009)

wuts up foo :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:58 PM~16485530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Don't hate because ours is set up not to fall apart. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT HATE.. YOU ACT LIKE YOUR TOWN CAR IS A SHOW PIECE LIKE YOUR BOY SAYS THATS A THROW AWAY CAR... BEEN THER DONE THAT ... AND I KNOW YOU HAVE A V8 I DO TO AND MINE IS CLEAN BETTER YET ILL SELL MY IMPALA AND ILL BUY FOUR LINCONS LIKE YOURS :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Dmmmmm With all these heavy weighters in here the surgeon general is gonna have to declair this topic Proposition 65</span> states, The materials used in these hoppers contain lead/lead products which are chemicals known to state of california to cuase birth defects,lung cancer, brain damage and killing the true sport of lowriding



:biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 07:02 AM~16485579
> *:0  :0
> 
> I DONT HATE.. YOU ACT LIKE YOUR TOWN CAR IS A SHOW PIECE LIKE YOUR BOY SAYS THATS A THROW AWAY CAR...  BEEN THER DONE THAT ...  AND I KNOW YOU HAVE A V8 I DO TO AND MINE IS CLEAN BETTER YET ILL SELL MY IMPALA AND ILL BUY FOUR LINCONS LIKE YOURS :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Show piece no but 14x7 rev small tires no standards, Candy, interior,leaf,beat,runs no 2000 lbs of lead doing 90+and still has front bumper after 10 years of hopping,yes.Why sell yours is it tore up allready?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 07:23 AM~16485738
> *Dmmmmm With all these heavy weighters in here the surgeon general is gonna have to declair this topic Proposition 65</span></span> states, The materials used in these hoppers contain lead/lead products  which are chemicals known to state of california to cuase birth defects,lung cancer, <span style=\'color:blue\'>brain damage and killing the true sport of lowriding
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


It makes alot of sence now. :biggrin: What up ron. :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Feb 1 2010, 06:33 PM~16481070
> *What's up john let's go pay for that frame,shit homie we got BIG shoes to fill homie.GT shaaaaaaaaa
> *


we got that tamara huggie bear


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Jus chillin, working tuff....How you guys doin  .... Lil ol' spike got the west coast in a frenzy :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Feb 1 2010, 07:33 PM~16481070
> *What's up john let's go pay for that frame,shit homie we got BIG shoes to fill homie.GT shaaaaaaaaa
> *


WHAT UP BIG CUZEN WTF YOU DOING!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: HOWZ THE FAM???


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 04:54 PM~16479859
> *ITS THAT REGAL THAT NEVER STOPS HOPPIN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i remember that evening at the plaza parking lot. shit never stops. it had to been between him or fabian. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 12:23 AM~16485738
> *Dmmmmm With all these heavy weighters in here the surgeon general is gonna have to declair this topic Proposition 65</span> states, The materials used in these hoppers contain lead/lead products  which are chemicals known to state of california to cuase birth defects,lung cancer, brain damage and killing the true sport of lowriding
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


thats funny! "killing the true sport of lowriding" :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 10:14 PM~16484355
> *You wanna surprice me Build a low rider that hopps,like we do all the way out here in the midwest.
> 
> 
> ...


nice hopper! :wow:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Feb 1 2010, 11:04 PM~16485023
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>REEL TALK NICCA! JOHN IS THIS HOW U HOPP FROM THE BIG "M" TO GOODTIMES?</span>
> 
> 
> ...


another pussy ass coward hidden behind a fake name big john u must b doin somthan cuz u got these haters :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: circles in the rear view


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 01:20 AM~16486000
> *Jus chillin, working tuff....How you guys doin  .... Lil ol' spike got the west coast in a frenzy :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: JUST GOT BACK FORM THE SHOP IT'S ON ALEX U-R TO BE HERE AT 9:00-AM LETS PLAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Feb 2 2010, 12:04 AM~16485023
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>REEL TALK NICCA! JOHN IS THIS HOW U HOPP FROM THE BIG "M" TO GOODTIMES?</span>
> 
> 
> ...


aw hell naw i dont care who u are thats just funny :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:47 AM~16486079
> *:biggrin: JUST GOT BACK FORM THE SHOP IT'S ON ALEX U-R TO BE HERE AT 9:00-AM LETS PLAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U KNOW ALEX STAY READY SPIKE  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:47 AM~16486079
> *:biggrin: JUST GOT BACK FORM THE SHOP IT'S ON ALEX U-R TO BE HERE AT 9:00-AM LETS PLAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :run: :run:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:47 AM~16486079
> *:biggrin: JUST GOT BACK FORM THE SHOP IT'S ON ALEX U-R TO BE HERE AT 9:00-AM LETS PLAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 04:20 AM~16486273
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


wutz good loko


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Feb 1 2010, 08:05 PM~16482181
> *I can feel the tention in Good Timez and Majesticz.  :twak:  :banghead:  hno:  :yessad:
> *


NO TENTION FROM OUR PART WE JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 1 2010, 08:13 PM~16482306
> *The whole parking lot was full of Goodtimers and none you guys had a camara?hmmmmm I wonder what yall were doing?
> *


WE WAS ENJOYING THE HOPP HOMIE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE WHY DO WE ALL NEED CAMERAS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by papersaver619_@Feb 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16482396
> *Ohh, ok. I just had a feeling you all waz taking it like gangbangin! Hopz are serious though with big clubz, alot of tention! Lowriding ya just gotta love it! You either got it in your blood or ya dont ya know! Im glad I do! I know you all do!
> *


THIS IS THE HOPP GAME TALK HOMIE SHIT SOUNDS PERSONAL BUT WE ALL KNOW ITS PART OF THE SHOW  WE RESPECT ALL HOPPERS AND IN L.A. THIS IS A FULLTIME JOB KEEP PUSHING HOMIES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 1 2010, 08:25 PM~16482453
> *come on wit that bullshit DOGGIE TENTION NEVER THAT .....ALL FUN AND GAMES WE WIN MOST WE LOSE SUM BUT ITS ALL FOR THE LOVE OF THE GAME DOGGIE .....WIN LOSE OR TIE ITS GOODTIMES TILL WE DIE
> *


X61  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 1 2010, 08:29 PM~16482519
> *IN OUR CLUB ITS NOT CALLED CHEERLEADING ITS CALLED SUPPORTING YOUR CLUB. ONE WINS WE ALL WIN AN ARMY OF ONE BIG DOGGIE THATS HOW WE ROLL NEVER LEAVE A MAN DOWN.....
> *


GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16483825
> *damn Majestics and Goodtimes are the talk of the country. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THIS IS WUT ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE MANY CANT SEE WUT GOES ON AFTER THE CAMERA IS TURNED OFF OR THE PHONE CALLS THAT COME IN AFTER THESE HOPPS ITS ALL RESPECT FOR ALL AND WE DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN THIS WONT BE THE LAST TIME THEY HEAR GOOD TIMES OR MAJESTICS OR ANY OTHER CLUBS ITS 2010 AND ITS ONLY FEB FUK I CANT WAIT 2 SEE WUT HAPPENS THE NEXT FEW MONTHS  ....PROPS 2 ALL AND FUK THE TENTION PEOPLE TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 03:28 AM~16486293
> *wutz good loko
> *


JUST GOT IN FROM CHILLIN WITH THE G TIMERS AND READING ALL THIS MESS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:47 AM~16486079
> *:biggrin: JUST GOT BACK FORM THE SHOP IT'S ON ALEX U-R TO BE HERE AT 9:00-AM LETS PLAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HEY FUKER MAKE SURE YOU HAVE BREAKFAST READY SEE YOU IN THE AM :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 11:26 PM~16485761
> *Show piece no but 14x7 rev small tires no standards, Candy, interior,leaf,beat,runs no 2000 lbs of lead doing 90+and still has front bumper after 10 years of hopping,yes.Why sell yours is it tore up allready?
> *



is called putting in work some thing you guys in the mid west dont know anything about!! :0 :0 as much as my car my be tore up it will always be worth more than your ford :0 :0 dont worry it will be in the mid west with a new owner breaking your off i garauntee it :wow: :wow: :rofl:  :rofl: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:wow: :0


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Feb 2 2010, 01:31 AM~16486025
> *WHAT UP BIG CUZEN WTF YOU DOING!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  HOWZ THE FAM???
> *


What's up primo you know jst trying to do damn thing.what's up where you @


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 02:23 AM~16485738
> *Dmmmmm With all these heavy weighters in here the surgeon general is gonna have to declair this topic Proposition 65</span> states, The materials used in these hoppers contain lead/lead products  which are chemicals known to state of california to cuase birth defects,lung cancer, brain damage and killing the true sport of lowriding
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 1 2010, 08:29 PM~16482519
> *IN OUR CLUB ITS NOT CALLED CHEERLEADING ITS CALLED SUPPORTING YOUR CLUB. ONE WINS WE ALL WIN AN ARMY OF ONE BIG DOGGIE THATS HOW WE ROLL NEVER LEAVE A MAN DOWN.....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *THEY BETTA ASK SOMEBODY BROCHITAS....*


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: STREET HUSTLE, crackers63, 86cutt, %candy mobile%

:wave: what up alex and cracker


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

KANSAS COMIN THREW REPPING THAT BIG GT....


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

we about to head out to spikes shop in 1 hour.its on


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 2 2010, 10:52 AM~16487397
> *we about to head out to spikes shop in 1 hour.its on
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 2 2010, 10:52 AM~16487397
> *we about to head out to spikes shop in 1 hour.its on
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :boink: :drama:


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 1 2010, 11:02 PM~16484999
> *LOOK LIKE TO ME U TAKE A LOST TO THAT MC THAT IS A "GOODTIMES"CARTHAT WAS BUILT BY YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW HIGH !!!!
> *


....................................????????????????


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

Which brand of of pumpz do you prefere? Black Magic or CCE?? And why


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 2 2010, 09:52 AM~16487397
> *we about to head out to spikes shop in 1 hour.its on
> *


 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 2 2010, 12:23 AM~16485738
> *Dmmmmm With all these heavy weighters in here the surgeon general is gonna have to declair this topic Proposition 65</span> states, The materials used in these hoppers contain lead/lead products  which are chemicals known to state of california to cuase birth defects,lung cancer, brain damage and killing the true sport of lowriding
> :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*WELL WELL MR.OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY SUNDS LIKE U GOT A CAR TO HAA I FOR GOT ABOUT THAT LET TRY NOT TO BANG ALEXS CAR NO MORE LET DO UR'S !!!! PAINT CHROME AND GUTTS I GOT THAT TO SO LET DO THIS AFTER ALL U GOT A HOLE CRUWWWW!!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 04:35 AM~16486313
> *THIS IS THE HOPP GAME TALK HOMIE SHIT SOUNDS PERSONAL BUT WE ALL KNOW ITS PART OF THE SHOW   WE RESPECT ALL HOPPERS AND IN L.A. THIS IS A FULLTIME JOB KEEP PUSHING HOMIES
> *


HELL YEAH OUT HERE US AND GT PARTY AND KICK IT LIKE BROTHERS WHENEVER WE MEET UP


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:52 AM~16487397
> *we about to head out to spikes shop in 1 hour.its on
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ........sounds like it's on!!!


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

Fuck this topic!its full of lead.


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 09:21 AM~16487614
> *WELL WELL MR.OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY SUNDS LIKE U GOT A CAR TO HAA I FOR GOT ABOUT THAT LET TRY NOT TO BANG ALEXS CAR NO MORE LET DO UR'S !!!! PAINT CHROME AND GUTTS I GOT THAT TO SO LET DO THIS AFTER ALL U GOT A HOLE CRUWWWW!!
> *


 :wow: :loco: :boink: :drama:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

best topic  :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: to the GOODTIMES


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2010, 10:36 AM~16487731
> *HELL YEAH OUT HERE US AND GT PARTY AND KICK IT LIKE BROTHERS WHENEVER WE MEET UP
> *


X100 Ya'll my ****** :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 11:21 AM~16487614
> *WELL WELL MR.OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY SUNDS LIKE U GOT A CAR TO HAA I FOR GOT ABOUT THAT LET TRY NOT TO BANG ALEXS CAR NO MORE LET DO UR'S !!!! PAINT CHROME AND GUTTS I GOT THAT TO SO LET DO THIS AFTER ALL U GOT A HOLE CRUWWWW!!
> *


 :uh: :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 2 2010, 09:52 AM~16487397
> *we about to head out to spikes shop in 1 hour.its on
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 GT DONT STOP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 2 2010, 08:52 AM~16487397
> *we about to head out to spikes shop in 1 hour.its on
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2010, 09:32 PM~16483603
> *WRONG  WRONG WRONG AND WRONG AGAIN SHORTY PANTS GARCIA  CUSTOMS AND HOW HIGH ALWAYS BEEN RUNNING SHIT WAY BEFORE YOU GUYS GOT IN THIS HOPPING GAME WE TOOK IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AND CANT  FORGET JOHNY FROM LOCOS 4 LIFE ALL YOU GUYS ARE ALL NEW BOODYS TRYING TO MAKE A BIG NAME OF OTHERS PEOPLES CREDIT!!! THATS KEEPING IT REAL!!!!
> PS        STOP CRYING ANG LIVING IN A BIG FAIRY TAIL  PATNA!!!
> *


dammmmm happy killing them. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*DAMMMMMMM GUESS WHO JUST GOT HIT!!!*


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

That GT picture iz fuckin G!


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

So who broke off today?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:36 PM~16489652
> *DAMMMMMMM GUESS WHO JUST GOT HIT!!!
> *


PICS COMING UP YOU GUYS BE THE JUDGE


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: looks kind of quiet in here now.YOU SEE ALEX MY BOY DON'T NEED ME TO HIT A SWITCH,LOOKS LIKE HE GAVE YOU GUYS A RUN FOR YOUR MONEY THIS MORNING.AND THANKS TO YOU I DIDN'T SHOW UP CUZ I STILL DON'T HAVE A CAR.




SO WHO RUNNING THIS SHIT?



DREAM TEAM!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:36 PM~16489652
> *DREAM TEAM!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 2 2010, 01:01 PM~16489857
> *:biggrin: looks kind of quiet in here now.YOU SEE ALEX MY BOY DON'T NEED ME TO HIT A SWITCH,LOOKS LIKE HE GAVE YOU GUYS A RUN FOR YOUR MONEY THIS MORNING.AND THANKS TO YOU I DIDN'T SHOW UP CUZ I STILL DON'T HAVE A CAR.
> SO WHO RUNNING THIS SHIT?
> DREAM TEAM!
> *


Woah! :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 03:13 PM~16489998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT ON TOP


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*YES U BE THE JUDGE*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:15 PM~16490025
> *YES U BE THE JUDGE
> 
> 
> *


YOU LOSE AGIAN :biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah.. do you have other photos or vids? im excited to see them all!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:15 PM~16490025
> *YES U BE THE JUDGE
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:14 PM~16490018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE IT'S STOCK


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 01:21 PM~16490095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all them cars, can't buy a pair of shoes, clean them dirty ass shoes... you lost again!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BOTH CARS GOT STUCK THE ONLY THING THAT STOPPED ALEX @ THE END WAS A FLAT TIRE BOTH CARS HITTIN BUMPER 2 CLOSE 2 CALL


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:36 PM~16489652
> *DAMMMMMMM GUESS WHO JUST GOT HIT!!!
> *


LET ME GEUSS ..............YOU :biggrin: SO YOU STILL RUNNING DBL PUMP RIGHT?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:23 PM~16490108
> *BOTH CARS GOT STUCK THE ONLY THING THAT STOPPED ALEX @ THE END WAS A FLAT TIRE BOTH CARS HITTIN BUMPER 2 CLOSE 2 CALL
> *


 :uh: COME ON DOG U SAID IT UR SELF AND ALEX U GOT THAT ONE .

THAT Y U TOOK US TO EAT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ~MAJESTICS 85~ (Jul 26, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:25 PM~16490121
> *:uh: COME ON DOG U SAID IT UR SELF AND ALEX U GOT THAT ONE .
> 
> THAT Y U TOOK US TO EAT
> *


that's why we so big.. all them victory diners :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:25 PM~16490121
> *:uh: COME ON DOG U SAID IT UR SELF AND ALEX U GOT THAT ONE .
> 
> THAT Y U TOOK US TO EAT
> *


SO YOU RUNNING DBL RIGHT?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Porno_@Feb 2 2010, 02:23 PM~16490107
> *all them cars, can't buy a pair of shoes, clean them dirty ass shoes... you lost again!
> *


 :uh: MAN HOMIE I DON'T NEED SHOES TO DO WHAT I DO IN FACT PULL UP AND I'LL BUY SOME GEAR FOR A MONTH


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:28 PM~16490152
> *:uh: MAN HOMIE I DON'T NEED SHOES TO DO WHAT I DO IN FACT PULL UP AND I'LL BUY SOME GEAR FOR A MONTH
> *


 :drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:25 PM~16490121
> *:uh: COME ON DOG U SAID IT UR SELF AND ALEX U GOT THAT ONE .
> 
> THAT Y U TOOK US TO EAT
> *


I TOOK YOU AND YOUR TEAM 2 EAT CAUSE WE AINT NO HATTERS DOWG WE GOOD TIMES IT WAS A GOOD HOPP FUKER YOU KNOW THAT SHIT WAS CLOSE FUK WUT YOU AND I HAVE 2 SAY LET THE PEOPLE SEE THE VIDEO ON BIG FISH :biggrin: 

OHH :0 AND HAPPY B DAY SPIKE :biggrin: 










FROM US GOOD TIMERS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:28 PM~16490152
> *:uh: MAN HOMIE I DON'T NEED SHOES TO DO WHAT I DO IN FACT PULL UP AND I'LL BUY SOME GEAR FOR A MONTH
> *


WHAT YOU REALLY NEED IS A TUMMY TUCK!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 03:27 PM~16490148
> *SO YOU RUNNING DBL RIGHT?
> *


?????????????????? H E L L O......................


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 01:29 PM~16490158
> *I TOOK YOU AND YOUR TEAM 2 EAT CAUSE WE AINT NO HATTERS DOWG WE GOOD TIMES IT WAS A GOOD HOPP FUKER YOU KNOW THAT SHIT WAS CLOSE FUK WUT YOU AND I HAVE 2 SAY LET THE PEOPLE SEE THE VIDEO ON BIG FISH  :biggrin:
> 
> OHH  :0 AND HAPPY B DAY SPIKE  :biggrin:
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 03:29 PM~16490158
> *I TOOK YOU AND YOUR TEAM 2 EAT CAUSE WE AINT NO HATTERS DOWG WE GOOD TIMES IT WAS A GOOD HOPP FUKER YOU KNOW THAT SHIT WAS CLOSE FUK WUT YOU AND I HAVE 2 SAY LET THE PEOPLE SEE THE VIDEO ON BIG FISH  :biggrin:
> 
> OHH  :0 AND HAPPY B DAY SPIKE  :biggrin:
> ...


HAPPY BDAY SPIKE  I SEE YOU EATING THAT CAKE :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 03:29 PM~16490160
> *WHAT YOU REALLY NEED IS A TUMMY TUCK!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 01:29 PM~16490161
> *?????????????????? H E L L O......................
> *


HIS RUNNING TRIPPLE LIKE HIS CHIN!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 02:32 PM~16490189
> *:biggrin:
> HIS RUNNING TRIPPLE LIKE HIS CHIN!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 03:32 PM~16490189
> *:biggrin:
> HIS RUNNING TRIPPLE LIKE HIS CHIN!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 YOU ON A ROLL TODAY HOMIE :biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: GARCIA CUSTOMS, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, FLEET~HOOD, papersaver619, kerncountyhopper, STEP UR GAME UP, THE REAL BIG M, CUZICAN, Big nene 1, Porno, SupremeAir, Purple Haze

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well the fuck iz Todd at???? Alexez Regal could nose up to Todd right?? :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*HERE U GO THIS IS THE FIRST HOP*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:37 PM~16490243
> *HERE U GO THIS IS THE FIRST HOP
> 
> 
> *


YOU LOSE AGIAN :uh: AND YOU RUNNING DBL PUMP


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

27 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: el checo, GARCIA CUSTOMS, EL BURRO UNIQUES, ~TRU~, STEP UR GAME UP, itsonlyme1, milkbone, E-Town520, papersaver619, CUZICAN, kerncountyhopper, fesboogie, THE REAL BIG M, Big nene 1, Porno


:wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:37 PM~16490243
> *HERE U GO THIS IS THE FIRST HOP
> 
> 
> *


Good Hop!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:37 PM~16490243
> *HERE U GO THIS IS THE FIRST HOP
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 2 2010, 01:01 PM~16489857
> *:biggrin: looks kind of quiet in here now.YOU SEE ALEX MY BOY DON'T NEED ME TO HIT A SWITCH,LOOKS LIKE HE GAVE YOU GUYS A RUN FOR YOUR MONEY THIS MORNING.AND THANKS TO YOU I DIDN'T SHOW UP CUZ I STILL DON'T HAVE A CAR.
> SO WHO RUNNING THIS SHIT?
> GARCIA CUSTOM HOW HIGH  AND THE ALL STARS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS NENE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:37 PM~16490243
> *HERE U GO THIS IS THE FIRST HOP
> 
> 
> *


HEY FUKER DONT 4 GET 2 LET THEM KNOW YOU ONLY 5 FT TALL SO THEY DONT THINK IT WAS THAT HIGH :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*LOOKS BAD TO ME*
































THIS IS HOW I PUT MY DICK IN HIS ASS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 02:40 PM~16490276
> *Good Hop!!!
> *


X2


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:43 PM~16490306
> *LOOKS BAD TO ME
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*LET MY PUT MY DICK IN HIS ASS*


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:44 PM~16490318
> *LET MY PUT MY DICK IN HIS ASS
> 
> 
> ...


........ Fuckin crazy man!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 01:44 PM~16490318
> *LET MY PUT MY DICK IN HIS ASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :loco: :loco: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:0 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (*9 Guests *and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, papersaver619, kerncountyhopper, STEP UR GAME UP, el checo, copone cad, E-Town520

:wow:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*THATS RIGHT I DID THAT!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:44 PM~16490318
> *LET MY PUT MY DICK IN HIS ASS
> 
> 
> ...


outta control!!! :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:48 PM~16490358
> *THATS RIGHT I DID THAT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU A FOO SPIKE BUT A GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

HEY CHOOCH YOU OWE ME AND ALEX BUFFET!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 02:50 PM~16490385
> *HEY CHOOCH YOU OWE ME AND ALEX BUFFET!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YOU FOO'S I GOT YOU HOMIES NEXT TIME  :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HWO NEEDS TO SEE MORE VIDEO'S I GOT MORE :biggrin: OR SHOULD I SAVE U THE SHAME!!!! :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:51 PM~16490402
> *HWO NEEDS TO SEE MORE VIDEO'S I GOT MORE  :biggrin: OR SHOULD I SAVE U THE SHAME!!!! :wow:
> *


LET FISH MAKE SOME MONEY FOO :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 01:51 PM~16490397
> *I TOLD YOU FOO'S I GOT YOU HOMIES NEXT TIME    :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :run: :run: :drama: :drama:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 02:50 PM~16490385
> *HEY CHOOCH YOU OWE ME AND ALEX BUFFET!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


x3 on that


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:51 PM~16490402
> *HWO NEEDS TO SEE MORE VIDEO'S I GOT MORE  :biggrin: OR SHOULD I SAVE U THE SHAME!!!! :wow:
> *


fuckit keep it going :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

THX FOR THE BUFFET UTHA ALL THE GOOD TIMERS IT WAS GOOD LETING U PAY FOR THAT ASS WOPPING I GAVE U


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:14 PM~16490018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16490409
> *LET FISH MAKE SOME MONEY FOO  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: FUC THAT I GOT ALL THE VIDEOS  AND I'M PUTING THEM UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:54 PM~16490433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT TIME BRING YOUR POPS HEARD HE WAS THE ONE THAT GOT THAT CAR 2 WORK @ 2 AM :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:58 PM~16490486
> *:uh: FUC THAT I GOT ALL THE VIDEOS  AND I'M PUTING THEM UP
> *


OK LIL TRUUCHA :wow:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:59 PM~16490492
> *NEXT TIME BRING YOUR POPS HEARD HE WAS THE ONE THAT GOT THAT CAR 2 WORK @ 2 AM :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOVE MY OLD ***** X2


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:00 PM~16490501
> *:biggrin: LOVE MY OLD ***** X2
> *


POPS WAS READY @ 6AM 2 GET HIS HOPP ON


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Members: kerncountyhopper

*UR NEXT FOO*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:54 PM~16490433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont for get chuch ta keep the recite for the bizzness interview for spikes app he put in for  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 03:29 PM~16490161
> *?????????????????? H E L L O......................
> *


DOUBLE OR TRIPLE HE STILL GOT THAT.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*DAMMMMMMM IT'S QUIT IN HERE WHRERS ALL THE GOOD TIMERS THAT WHERE IN HERE CHEERLEDING * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 2 2010, 03:06 PM~16490558
> *dont for get chuch ta keep the recite for the bizzness interview for spikes app he put in for    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS GONA TAKE MORE THAN THAT BUFFET LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 03:29 PM~16490158
> *I TOOK YOU AND YOUR TEAM 2 EAT CAUSE WE AINT NO HATTERS DOWG WE GOOD TIMES IT WAS A GOOD HOPP FUKER YOU KNOW THAT SHIT WAS CLOSE FUK WUT YOU AND I HAVE 2 SAY LET THE PEOPLE SEE THE VIDEO ON BIG FISH  :biggrin:
> 
> OHH  :0 AND HAPPY B DAY SPIKE  :biggrin:
> ...


  STOP BY MY JOB CHUCH :happysad:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:03 PM~16490541
> *Members: kerncountyhopper
> 
> UR NEXT FOO
> *


:nicoderm: :yes: just be ready for the calll homie cuz i aint hno: of no 1 :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 2 2010, 03:09 PM~16490595
> * STOP BY MY JOB CHUCH :happysad:
> *


WUT IT DO MONO


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 2 2010, 03:09 PM~16490603
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:  just be ready for the calll homie cuz i aint  hno:  oh no 1  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ON MY WAY TO U !!! BELIVE THAT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 04:10 PM~16490605
> *WUT IT DO MONO
> *


NOTHING DOGG JUST READING I MISSED IT AGAIN :angry:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 1 2010, 06:15 PM~16480820
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRWY_bY2Poo  here u go spike
> *


damn i shouldnt of posted that for u now u learnd sumthang i c :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 03:43 AM~16486335
> *:biggrin: THIS IS WUT ITS ALL ABOUT HOMIE MANY CANT SEE WUT GOES ON AFTER THE CAMERA IS TURNED OFF OR THE PHONE CALLS THAT COME IN AFTER THESE HOPPS ITS ALL RESPECT FOR ALL AND WE DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN THIS WONT BE THE LAST TIME THEY HEAR GOOD TIMES OR MAJESTICS OR ANY OTHER CLUBS ITS 2010 AND ITS ONLY FEB FUK I CANT WAIT 2 SEE WUT HAPPENS THE NEXT FEW MONTHS   ....PROPS 2 ALL AND FUK THE TENTION PEOPLE TALKIN ABOUT
> *


*X1000000000000000* :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE A CAR SHOULD HAVE NOTHING TO SAY IN THE HOPPIN GAME, OR ON THE STREET............QUIT BEING A CHEERLEADER*

I LIKE UR SIGNATURE FORGIVEN


----------



## papersaver619 (Jan 31, 2010)

So when iz the next hop gonna be and iz somebody gonna please put a video or some picz up next time. :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :happysad:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:11 PM~16490620
> *:uh: ON MY WAY TO U !!! BELIVE THAT
> *


i ll make resevation @ the buffet for u an ill let u serve me there hotwings and a coke por fa :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 2 2010, 03:13 PM~16490633
> *damn i shouldnt of posted that for u now u learnd sumthang i c  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: *LOOK WHAT I CAN DO*


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 04:14 PM~16490642
> *PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE A CAR SHOULD HAVE NOTHING TO SAY IN THE HOPPIN GAME, OR ON THE STREET............QUIT BEING A CHEERLEADER
> 
> I LIKE UR SIGNATURE  FORGIVEN
> *


 :happysad: I JUST SPEAK ON WHAT I BELIEVE, BUT YOU AND ALEX HOMIE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN DOGG MUCH PROPS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:14 PM~16490642
> *PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE A CAR SHOULD HAVE NOTHING TO SAY IN THE HOPPIN GAME, OR ON THE STREET............QUIT BEING A CHEERLEADER
> 
> I LIKE UR SIGNATURE  FORGIVEN
> *


THERE YOU GO TRYING 2 MAKE A FRIEND FOO :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:16 PM~16490666
> *:uh: LOOK WHAT I CAN DO
> 
> 
> ...


im proud of ya big boy :biggrin: u worken :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*LOOKS LIKE ALEX DIN'T DO SHIT !!*


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 04:14 PM~16490018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good pic GT baby


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 2 2010, 04:26 PM~16490740
> *thats a good pic GT baby
> *


Man that's close.... :wow:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*THATS NOT TRU!!!!!* :uh:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I DONT GIVE FUCK IF IM A CHEERLEADER. I ALWAYS CHEER ON MY OWN CLUB AND ALWAYS GOING TO BE IN THE SAME CLUB.. GOODTIMES EAST LOS 4 LIFE...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2010, 04:55 PM~16491616
> *I DONT GIVE FUCK IF IM A CHEERLEADER. I ALWAYS CHEER ON MY OWN CLUB AND ALWAYS GOING TO BE IN THE SAME CLUB.. GOODTIMES EAST LOS 4 LIFE...
> *


* CHEERLEADER IT FIT'S HAAA* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 04:59 PM~16491660
> * CHEERLEADER IT FIT'S  HAAA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK IT LET ME FINISH HIGH SCHOOL. AND GET ME A FULL TIME JOB.. ILL BE OUT THERE HITTN BUMPER...


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

what up spike :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: big nuts, SupremeAir, Smoke1, caddyman93, WestTexas_lowlow, JR.70IMPALA.SD, mrgervais, iixxvmmii, 83 regal, charlee



HWOS NEXT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 05:10 PM~16491785
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: big nuts, SupremeAir, Smoke1, caddyman93, WestTexas_lowlow, JR.70IMPALA.SD, mrgervais, iixxvmmii, 83 regal, charlee
> HWOS NEXT
> *


 :0 :tears: :uh: :ugh: :around:  hno:  :run: :sprint: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

:420:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 06:43 PM~16491473
> *THATS NOT TRU!!!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


but we the one's dreaming :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 05:25 PM~16490737
> *LOOKS LIKE ALEX DIN'T DO SHIT !!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 06:22 PM~16491921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HIT ME UP SPIKE IM READY, NEED THAT CHROME DOGG


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 2 2010, 07:55 PM~16491616
> *I DONT GIVE FUCK IF IM A CHEERLEADER. I ALWAYS CHEER ON MY OWN CLUB AND ALWAYS GOING TO BE IN THE SAME CLUB.. GOODTIMES EAST LOS 4 LIFE...
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:25 PM~16490737
> *LOOKS LIKE ALEX DIN'T DO SHIT !!
> *



hahaha dont look like you where doing alot :biggrin: que onda pinche loko


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 05:10 PM~16491785
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: big nuts, SupremeAir, Smoke1, caddyman93, WestTexas_lowlow, JR.70IMPALA.SD, mrgervais, iixxvmmii, 83 regal, charlee
> HWOS NEXT
> *



:ninja: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 01:52 PM~16486769
> *is called putting in work some thing you guys in the mid west dont know anything about!! :0  :0 as much as my car my be tore up it will always be worth more than your ford :0  :0 dont worry it will be in the mid west with a new owner breaking your off i garauntee it :wow:  :wow:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Once the cars leave cali they never work agian.i think you take the lead out before you sell them.You know so you can put it in the next car. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 09:14 PM~16490018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Spike is higher by a front bumper. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: J/k very nice pic.
Yo alex your gonna have to change this topics name to spike beat alex.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 09:23 PM~16490108
> *BOTH CARS GOT STUCK THE ONLY THING THAT STOPPED ALEX @ THE END WAS A FLAT TIRE BOTH CARS HITTIN BUMPER 2 CLOSE 2 CALL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Props for being real. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 09:37 PM~16490243
> *HERE U GO THIS IS THE FIRST HOP
> 
> 
> *


Thats a win for sure.


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:14 PM~16490018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT ALL DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin: *FUC IT I'M GO TO HIT HIM AGIAN TOMRROW*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 08:10 PM~16493140
> *:biggrin: FUC IT I'M GO TO HIT HIM AGIAN  TOMRROW
> *


 :0 You guyz have been goin' at it for a week straight!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2010, 06:57 PM~16492977
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Props for being real. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:12 PM~16493162
> *:0 You guyz have been goin' at it for a week straight!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD THIS MOTHAFUCKER WE DOING THIS FOR A MONTH !!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 08:18 PM~16493236
> *I TOLD THIS MOTHAFUCKER WE DOING THIS FOR A MONTH !!
> *


  That should be great footage for us unlucky people!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

THATS RIGHT BIG FISH GOT IT ALL VOL 43


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2010, 05:54 PM~16492942
> *Spike is higher by a front bumper. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: J/k very nice pic.
> Yo alex your gonna have to change this topics name to spike beat alex.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Feb 2 2010, 06:22 PM~16493285
> *THATS RIGHT BIG FISH GOT IT ALL VOL 43
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 2 2010, 05:44 PM~16492128
> *HIT ME UP SPIKE IM READY, NEED THAT CHROME DOGG
> *


 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

DREAM TEAM ISRUNNING THIS HOP.I TOLD YOU ALEX TO ENJOY YOUR VICTORY.AND AS I CAN SEE IT WAS OVER IN 2DAYS. :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 08:10 PM~16493140
> *:biggrin: FUC IT I'M GO TO HIT HIM AGIAN  TOMRROW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WITH DBL PUMP AGIAN OR SINGLE ? :dunno:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Feb 2 2010, 07:53 PM~16493592
> *DREAM TEAM ISRUNNING THIS HOP.I TOLD YOU ALEX TO ENJOY YOUR VICTORY.AND AS I CAN SEE IT WAS OVER IN 2DAYS. :worship:  :worship:
> *


BAD PART ABOUT IT BIG DOY IS HE GOT HIT WHIT ME ON THE SWITCH AND HAPPY ON HIS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

I SEE MORE HOPPERS IN THE BIG GT IN THE NEAR FUTURE. uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 07:54 PM~16493607
> *:0  :0  :0 WITH DBL PUMP AGIAN OR SINGLE ? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: THIS MORON !!! ALEX IS NOT A SINGLE U DON'T KNOW WHAT UR MEMBER GOT IN HIS SHIT DAMMM I THINK U DON'T EVEN NOW ALEX U JUST HERD HIS UR CLUB MEMBER!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 08:10 PM~16493140
> *:biggrin: FUC IT I'M GO TO HIT HIM AGIAN  TOMRROW
> *


I THINK YOU ENJOY HANGING WITH THE FAMILY , YOU DONT GOTA MAKE EXCUSES TO SEE THEM EVERYDAY HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 08:58 PM~16493662
> *:uh:  THIS MORON !!! ALEX IS NOT A SINGLE U DON'T KNOW WHAT UR MEMBER GOT IN HIS SHIT  DAMMM I THINK U DON'T EVEN NOW ALEX  U JUST HERD HIS UR CLUB MEMBER!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS FOO I WAS SITTING WITH ALEX AND YOU IN PHEONIX EATING BURGERS :biggrin: IN THE SNACK BAR.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 08:58 PM~16493662
> *:uh:  THIS MORON !!! ALEX IS NOT A SINGLE U DON'T KNOW WHAT UR MEMBER GOT IN HIS SHIT  DAMMM I THINK U DON'T EVEN NOW ALEX  U JUST HERD HIS UR CLUB MEMBER!!!!
> *


 :uh: IVE SEEN HIM ON VIDEOS ONLY.


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:37 PM~16490243
> *HERE U GO THIS IS THE FIRST HOP
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: MAAAA *****


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 02:10 AM~16493140
> *:biggrin: FUC IT I'M GO TO HIT HIM AGIAN  TOMRROW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: You the man spike. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Feb 3 2010, 02:22 AM~16493285
> *THATS RIGHT BIG FISH GOT IT ALL VOL 43
> *


Who you think won fish?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 3 2010, 02:22 AM~16493286
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Just keeping it all the way real spikes front bumper is the highest thing in the pic. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2010, 07:53 PM~16494387
> *Who you think won fish?
> *


ask rollin :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 02:56 AM~16493632
> *BAD PART ABOUT IT BIG DOY IS HE GOT HIT WHIT ME ON THE SWITCH AND HAPPY ON HIS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So you beat happy also. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 3 2010, 03:54 AM~16494409
> *ask rollin :0
> *


Was he there also? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 2 2010, 08:54 PM~16494409
> *ask rollin :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:drama: :boink: :drama: :boink: :x: :sprint:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 02:13 PM~16489998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so is it just dream team against good times :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2010, 06:57 PM~16492977
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Props for being real. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 2 2010, 10:49 PM~16495878
> *so is it just dream team against good times :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 2 2010, 07:12 PM~16493162
> *:0 You guyz have been goin' at it for a week straight!!!  :biggrin:
> *


ITS BEEN A GOOD WEEK FOR EVERYONE IN L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 10:59 PM~16496026
> *ITS BEEN A GOOD WEEK FOR EVERYONE IN L.A. :biggrin:
> *


:tongue: :yes: AS LONG AS EVERYBODY HAS FUN IT'S ALL GOOD!!


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 2 2010, 11:59 PM~16496591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC'S CHUY!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2010, 06:54 PM~16492942
> *Spike is higher by a front bumper. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: J/k very nice pic.
> Yo alex your gonna have to change this topics name to spike beat alex.
> *


IS THAT HOW U MEASURE HOPS IN THE MIDWEST,FROM THE FRONT BUMPER.I TOLD SPIKE HE GOT ME BUT WHEN I SEEN THE VIDEO EITHER MY CAR LOOKS HIGHER OR IT WAS A TIE,JUST TELLING NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH AND ABOUT ME GETTING STUCK,SPIKE GOT STUCK JUST AS MANY TIMES AS ME.I HIT BUMPER 3 TIMES COMING BACK DOWN BEFORE STICKING.SO THE TRUTH IS HOW DID I LOSE.SPIKE KNOWS THAT THE NEXT TIME WE ARE HOPPING ON THE RULER AND WE ARE GONNA COVER THE RULER FROM 90" DOWN.THEN WE WILL REALLY SEE WHO WON.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 11:59 PM~16496026
> *ITS BEEN A GOOD WEEK FOR EVERYONE IN L.A. :biggrin:
> *


Yes it has... :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 2 2010, 06:54 PM~16493607
> *:0  :0  :0 WITH DBL PUMP AGIAN OR SINGLE ? :dunno:
> *



YOU KNOW HOW DREAM TEAM DOES IT TRIPLE PUMP LIKE TODDS TRE???? HEY SPIKE YOU CANT BELIEVE MY DEUCE IS A DOUBLE AND YOU DIDNT WANT TO BET THAT IM DOUBLE YOUR LOOK SAID IT ALL FATBOY :wow: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2010, 05:52 PM~16492910
> *Once the cars leave cali they never work agian.i think you  take the lead out before you sell them.You know so you can put it in the next car. :0
> *


YOU GOT IT TWISTED UMPA LUMPA SELLS AS IS HOMIE IM NOT A HATER LIKE THAT I KEEP IT REAL UNLIKE YOU GOOF BALLS!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 3 2010, 09:10 AM~16498446
> *IS THAT HOW U MEASURE HOPS IN THE MIDWEST,FROM THE FRONT BUMPER.I TOLD SPIKE HE GOT ME BUT WHEN I SEEN THE VIDEO EITHER MY CAR LOOKS HIGHER OR IT WAS A TIE,JUST TELLING NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH AND ABOUT ME GETTING STUCK,SPIKE GOT STUCK JUST AS MANY TIMES AS ME.I HIT BUMPER 3 TIMES COMING BACK DOWN BEFORE STICKING.SO THE TRUTH IS HOW DID I LOSE.SPIKE KNOWS THAT THE NEXT TIME WE ARE HOPPING ON THE RULER AND WE ARE GONNA COVER THE RULER FROM 90" DOWN.THEN WE WILL  REALLY SEE WHO WON.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: kerncountyhopper, 58RAG, GARCIA CUSTOMS, lowrydajohn, GUDTMS48, CHUCC, DA_SQUID
:wave: :h5:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 3 2010, 09:10 AM~16498446
> *BIG SPIKE ''4'' GOOD TIMES ''1''*


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 10:48 AM~16498752
> *BIG SPIKE ''4'' GOOD TIMES ''1''
> *


 :wow:


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 02:44 PM~16490318
> *LET MY PUT MY DICK IN HIS ASS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE GIVING AND RECIEVING AT THE SAME TIME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 3 2010, 09:56 AM~16498845
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE GIVING AND RECIEVING AT THE SAME TIME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


wat up homie wat it do good timer


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUDTMS48_@Feb 3 2010, 09:56 AM~16498845
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE GIVING AND RECIEVING AT THE SAME TIME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 2 2010, 03:14 PM~16490642
> *PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE A CAR SHOULD HAVE NOTHING TO SAY IN THE HOPPIN GAME, OR ON THE STREET............QUIT BEING A CHEERLEADER
> 
> I LIKE UR SIGNATURE  FORGIVEN
> *


should this say people that dont have a hopper, just asking


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 3 2010, 10:10 AM~16498446
> *HOWIS THAT  U MEASURE HOPS IN THE MIDWEST,FROM THE FRONT BUMPER.</span>I TOLD SPIKE HE GOT ME BUT WHEN I SEEN THE VIDEO EITHER MY CAR LOOKS HIGHER OR IT WAS A TIE,JUST TELLING NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH AND ABOUT ME GETTING STUCK,SPIKE GOT STUCK JUST AS MANY TIMES AS ME.I HIT BUMPER 3 TIMES COMING BACK DOWN BEFORE STICKING.SO THE TRUTH IS HOW DID I LOSE.SPIKE KNOWS THAT THE NEXT TIME WE ARE HOPPING ON THE RULER AND WE ARE GONNA COVER THE RULER FROM 90" DOWN.THEN WE WILL  REALLY SEE WHO WON</span>.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats what he said too.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 3 2010, 12:36 PM~16500499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats what he said too.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2010, 09:29 AM~16498599
> *YOU GOT IT TWISTED UMPA LUMPA SELLS AS IS HOMIE IM NOT A HATER LIKE THAT I KEEP IT REAL UNLIKE YOU GOOF BALLS!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


whahahaha happy said , umpa lumpa


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Feb 3 2010, 02:33 PM~16500476
> *should this say people that dont have a hopper, just asking
> *


YES YOU ARE CORRECT CARLOS :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2010, 10:21 AM~16498537
> *YOU KNOW HOW DREAM TEAM DOES IT TRIPLE PUMP LIKE TODDS TRE????  HEY SPIKE YOU CANT BELIEVE MY DEUCE IS A DOUBLE AND YOU DIDNT WANT TO BET THAT IM DOUBLE YOUR LOOK SAID IT ALL FATBOY  :wow:  :wow:
> *


DAMMMMMMM TRIPLE PUMP :0


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2010, 09:21 AM~16498537
> *NO TRIPPLE IN HERE ONLY DOUBLE SON*


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2010, 05:50 PM~16503775
> *whahahaha happy said , umpa lumpa
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2010, 09:25 PM~16483449
> *x 100 man alex you got to keep it real,We are running it out here and jimmy has been running it up in the north,and now portland in the northwest.Not to mention the bigguns todd,nene,spike,leo,and ron out west plain and simple you guys are doing good but you ain't doing it LIKE THE DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAS.  Hell i'm from K.C. and we was right with you out in vegas,with a bigger car,with a v8,with a front bumper.Like i said i know both clubs put it down but the Majestics have always been ahead in this hopp shit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PORTLAND??? YOU GOT LIFE FUCT UP HOMEBOY.INDIVIDUALS RUNS PORTLAND AND HAS FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS.
TAKE YOUR ASS TO THE COMEDY CLUB WIT THAT SHIT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2010, 08:30 PM~16505143
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


SUP HAPPY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 08:34 PM~16505187
> *PORTLAND??? YOU GOT LIFE FUCT UP HOMEBOY.INDIVIDUALS RUNS PORTLAND AND HAS FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS.
> TAKE YOUR ASS TO THE COMEDY CLUB WIT THAT SHIT.
> *


FUCK U LA RUNS PORTLAND TO WE ALL COMEING TO HIT U FOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Feb 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16483087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GT GOT THAT ASS 2X AT ONCE


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*AND DON'T GO CAMPING!!!*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 08:37 PM~16505243
> *FUCK U LA RUNS PORTLAND TO WE ALL COMEING TO HIT U FOO :biggrin:
> *


ALL WHO?? WILL TAKE MORE THAN YOU, MAYBE IF YOU CALL YOUR DADDY UP AN HAVE HIM OVER SEE YOU.
AND FUCK YOU. 
PS TELL YOUR DADDY TO KEEP THIS SHIT REAL AND RUN SMALL TIRES.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 08:42 PM~16505296
> *AND DON'T GO CAMPING!!!
> *


AT LEAST YOUR FUNNY CAUSE GOODTIMES BUSTED YOUR ASS HOPPING.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 08:43 PM~16505322
> *AT LEAST YOUR FUNNY CAUSE GOODTIMES BUSTED YOUR ASS HOPPING.
> *


FOO UR A ONE HIT WONDER!!! :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

58RAG, WHAT THE FUCK R U DOING IN HERE THERES ON COPART IN HERE !!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 09:24 PM~16505056
> *:uh:  dammm happy I TOLD U I THINK UR A DOUBLE AND U SAID NO I JUST GOT 20 BATTERYS AND 11.000 POUNDS IN UR TRUNK ! AND A V6 IN UR SHIT  ALEX SAID HE GOT 18 BATTERY  AND 6,000 IN HIS SHIT FUC WHEN U GOT TO TOW UR SHIT SOMEWHERE  AND TAKE UR BATTERY OUT AND TOW THAT IN SOMETHIN ELS THATS DOING BAD BUT FUC IT I GUESS ME AND MY LIL 14 BATTERYS 2 PUMPS GUESS IN NOT DOING TO BAD OH AND IT DRIVES IN THE STREETS!!!
> NO TRIPPLE IN HERE ONLY DOUBLE SON
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 08:45 PM~16505353
> *FOO UR A ONE HIT WONDER!!! :uh:
> *


ONLT TOOK ME ONCE TO BEAT YOUR DADDY. JUMP A FUCKING IMPALA AND WELL TALK.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:55 PM~16505476
> *ONLT TOOK ME ONCE TO BEAT YOUR DADDY. JUMP A FUCKING IMPALA AND WELL TALK.
> *


Didn't he beat you the 1st time and then you beat him the 2nd time??? and then they went to your shop?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16505586
> *Didn't he beat you the 1st time and then you beat him the 2nd time??? and then they went to your shop?
> *


HE WAS CAMPING !!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16505586
> *Didn't he beat you the 1st time and then you beat him the 2nd time??? and then they went to your shop?
> *


YA, YOU KNOW IT BETTER THAN ME HOMIE. THE BIG TIRES AT THE SHOP YA BUT I DONT RESPECT THOSE BIG ASS BALLON TIRES. MY SHIT HOPS ON 175 75.

BUT THIS AINT ABOUT THAT OR ME ITS ABOUT GOOD TIMES HANDING SPIKE HIS ASS.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16505602
> *HE WAS CAMPING !!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 09:02 PM~16505602
> *HE WAS CAMPING !!
> *


I WAS AT THE TIRE SHOP TRYING TO GET BIGGER TIRES BUT THEY DIDNT HAVE ANY THAT WERE AS BIG AS TODD AND RON HAD.
SEEMS SOMEONE WAS WORRIED ENOUGH TO RUN BIG ASS TIRES.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 10:04 PM~16505623
> *YA, YOU KNOW IT BETTER THAN ME HOMIE. THE BIG TIRES AT THE SHOP YA BUT I DONT RESPECT THOSE BIG ASS BALLON TIRES. MY SHIT HOPS ON 175 75.
> 
> BUT THIS AINT ABOUT THAT OR ME ITS ABOUT GOOD TIMES HANDING SPIKE HIS ASS.
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16505623
> *YA, YOU KNOW IT BETTER THAN ME HOMIE. THE BIG TIRES AT THE SHOP YA BUT I DONT RESPECT THOSE BIG ASS BALLON TIRES. MY SHIT HOPS ON 175 75.
> 
> BUT THIS AINT ABOUT THAT OR ME ITS ABOUT GOOD TIMES HANDING SPIKE HIS ASS.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE THIS INDIVIDUALS IS GOING JUMP SHIPS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 09:06 PM~16505662
> *SOUNDS LIKE THIS INDIVIDUALS IS GOING JUMP SHIPS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME  :0
> *


I AINT LIKE YOU ***** I DONT SWITCH UP.

YOU JUST MAD AT THE WORLD BECAUSE GOODTIMES BUSTED YOUR ASS.

MAN IT BEEN 5 YEARS YOU BEEN SAYING YOU WAS COMING.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I SEE YOU DOWN THERE BIG BK


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:09 PM~16505716
> *I AINT LIKE YOU ***** I DONT SWITCH UP.
> 
> YOU JUST MAD AT THE WORLD BECAUSE GOODTIMES BUSTED YOUR ASS.
> ...


UR RIGHT BUT U FALL OFF 5 YEARS AGO !!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:10 PM~16505732
> *I SEE YOU DOWN THERE BIG BK
> *


GET OFF THE NUT WOOD!! THIS DREAM TEAM! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 09:11 PM~16505748
> *UR  RIGHT BUT U FALL OFF 5 YEARS AGO !!!
> *


NA HOMIE I BEEN OUT WATCHING FOR 2 YEARS AND THIS YEAR IM BACK, SO YOU WANT IT YOULL GET IT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16505772
> *GET OFF THE NUT  WOOD!! THIS DREAM TEAM! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT RIDE NUTS HOMIE, ALTHOUGH I KNOW YOU CHOKE ON THEM.
YOU QUIT THE DREAM TEAM HOMIE, THEY NEED TO BEAT YOUR ASS AGAIN. :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:14 PM~16505803
> *NA HOMIE I BEEN OUT WATCHING FOR 2 YEARS AND THIS YEAR IM BACK, SO YOU WANT IT YOULL GET IT.
> *


 :0 hno: SO DO I BRING MY TENT AND FIRE WOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:15 PM~16505822
> *I DONT RIDE NUTS HOMIE, ALTHOUGH I KNOW YOU CHOKE ON THEM.
> YOU QUIT THE DREAM TEAM HOMIE, THEY NEED TO BEAT YOUR ASS AGAIN. :0
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT WE KEEP IT GANSTA HOMEI UN LIKE U BOY SCOUT


----------



## bigboneyard (Jan 27, 2010)

this is some funny shit in here! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16505623
> *YA, YOU KNOW IT BETTER THAN ME HOMIE. THE BIG TIRES AT THE SHOP YA BUT I DONT RESPECT THOSE BIG ASS BALLON TIRES. MY SHIT HOPS ON 175 75.
> 
> BUT THIS AINT ABOUT THAT OR ME ITS ABOUT GOOD TIMES HANDING SPIKE HIS ASS.
> *


see you allready got excuses


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

*Majestics !!!!!!!!
*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Feb 3 2010, 09:27 PM~16505994
> *see you allready got excuses
> *


LEAV THE BOY SCOUT ALON HE MITE CUT U WHIT A STRING


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 3 2010, 10:34 PM~16506100
> *Majestics !!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 10:37 PM~16506155
> *LEAV THE BOY SCOUT ALON HE MITE CUT U WHIT A STRING
> *


 :0 THATS A WHOLE NEW TOPIC . :cheesy:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 3 2010, 09:37 PM~16506155
> *LEAV THE BOY SCOUT ALON HE MITE CUT U WHIT A STRING
> *


this fake ass fool comes talking shit after he has been hideing from the hop game
after todd and ron went to embarassed his silly ass at his shop and was campin what a clown go back to off topic or were ever just get the fuk out of here FEATHER WOOD


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

WAT UP *GOOD TIMERS*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Feb 4 2010, 04:50 AM~16506358
> *this fake ass fool comes  talking shit after he has been hideing from the hop game
> after todd and ron went to embarassed his silly ass at his shop and was campin what a clown go back to off topic or were ever just get the fuk out of here FEATHER WOOD
> *


No shit i think i'd take up another sport because he's done in this one.he can beat everyone from now on but everyone will always remember him for that hiding from an ass whopping. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 4 2010, 03:34 AM~16505187
> *PORTLAND??? YOU GOT LIFE FUCT UP HOMEBOY.INDIVIDUALS RUNS PORTLAND AND HAS FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS.
> TAKE YOUR ASS TO THE COMEDY CLUB WIT THAT SHIT.
> *


They busted your ass and you didn't show up not that long ago bro only joke in here is you. :0And in case you didn't know Majestics and now goodtimes are at the top of the hopping game homie everyone knows that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 3 2010, 08:36 PM~16500499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats what he said too.
> *


yeah if you don't have a front bumper you lose before you even hopp. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2010, 04:29 PM~16498599
> *YOU GOT IT TWISTED UMPA LUMPA SELLS AS IS HOMIE IM NOT A HATER LIKE THAT I KEEP IT REAL UNLIKE YOU GOOF BALLS!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Whatever you say shrek. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 4 2010, 03:40 AM~16505274
> *GT GOT THAT ASS 2X AT ONCE
> *


Are you trying to get into goodtimes now?just funny how your cheering for another club just because the Majestics busted you all to hell. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 4 2010, 03:24 AM~16505056
> *:uh:  dammm happy I TOLD U I THINK UR A DOUBLE AND U SAID NO I JUST GOT 20 BATTERYS AND 11.000 POUNDS IN UR TRUNK ! AND A V6 IN UR SHIT  ALEX SAID HE GOT 18 BATTERY  AND 6,000 IN HIS SHIT FUC WHEN U GOT TO TOW UR SHIT SOMEWHERE  AND TAKE UR BATTERY OUT AND TOW THAT IN SOMETHIN ELS THATS DOING BAD BUT FUC IT I GUESS ME AND MY LIL 14 BATTERYS 2 PUMPS GUESS IN NOT DOING TO BAD OH AND IT DRIVES IN THE STREETS!!!
> NO TRIPPLE IN HERE ONLY DOUBLE SON
> *


20 batts and 11000 i hope your playing spike because that ain't hopping at all it's just gravity.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:01 AM~16505586
> *Didn't he beat you the 1st time and then you beat him the 2nd time??? and then they went to your shop?
> *


Don't forget he was a noshow in vegas 2 years in a row. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 3 2010, 11:25 PM~16507512
> *WAT UP GOOD TIMERS
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 12:07 AM~16507843
> *Are you trying to get into goodtimes now?just funny how your cheering for another club just because the Majestics busted you all to hell. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 12:11 AM~16507870
> *Don't forget he was a noshow in vegas 2 years in a row. :biggrin:
> *


HES PROBABLY STILL CAMPIN


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 3 2010, 04:10 PM~16498446
> *IS THAT HOW U MEASURE HOPS IN THE MIDWEST,FROM THE FRONT BUMPER.I TOLD SPIKE HE GOT ME BUT WHEN I SEEN THE VIDEO EITHER MY CAR LOOKS HIGHER OR IT WAS A TIE,JUST TELLING NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH AND ABOUT ME GETTING STUCK,SPIKE GOT STUCK JUST AS MANY TIMES AS ME.I HIT BUMPER 3 TIMES COMING BACK DOWN BEFORE STICKING.SO THE TRUTH IS HOW DID I LOSE.SPIKE KNOWS THAT THE NEXT TIME WE ARE HOPPING ON THE RULER AND WE ARE GONNA COVER THE RULER FROM 90" DOWN.THEN WE WILL  REALLY SEE WHO WON.
> *


Man bro calm down it was a joke no we don't measure them by the front bumper but we just don't hopp them without them out here.  and i know spike stuck also but just not near as much. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2010, 07:13 AM~16507883
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: Truth hurts sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:13 AM~16507879
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE
> *


WAT UP BIG DOWG


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

WAT UP BIG TURTLE :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 3 2010, 05:49 AM~16495878
> *so is it just dream team against good times :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


we're the only ones that matter.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 01:19 AM~16507911
> *we're the only ones that matter.
> *


 :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 12:16 AM~16507897
> *:biggrin: Truth hurts sometimes. :biggrin:
> *


GOTTA LUV THESE HOPPIN TOPICS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 4 2010, 12:16 AM~16507899
> *WAT UP BIG DOWG
> *


WALKIN IN FROM OUR MEETING CHECKIN OUT THE TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:22 AM~16507932
> *WALKIN IN FROM OUR MEETING CHECKIN OUT THE TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


  WE GOT ARE'S SATERDAY ANY THANG GOING ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2010, 07:21 AM~16507923
> *GOTTA LUV THESE HOPPIN TOPICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah it's fuckin funny to me,all in fun but some folks can't take it. :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

WAT UP C ICU TRAILERS4YOU


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 4 2010, 12:28 AM~16507956
> * WE GOT ARE'S  SATERDAY  ANY THANG GOING ON THIS WEEKEND
> *


SUPER BOWL PARTYS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 12:31 AM~16507967
> *:biggrin: Yeah it's fuckin funny to me,all in fun but some folks can't take it. :biggrin:
> *


IT IS WUT IT IS


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:36 AM~16507992
> *SUPER BOWL PARTYS
> *


THATS RIGHT FOR GOT O WELL U GOING TA THA SPOT FROM SUNDAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 4 2010, 12:46 AM~16508043
> *THATS RIGHT FOR GOT O WELL U GOING TA THA SPOT FROM SUNDAY
> *


THINK THEY HOPPIN SAT


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 12:15 AM~16507891
> *Man bro calm down it was a joke no we don't measure them by the front bumper but we just don't hopp them without them out here.  and i know spike stuck also but just not near as much. :biggrin:
> *


its easy to hop with a front bumper,especially when its made of rubber.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 01:11 AM~16507870
> *Don't forget he was a noshow in vegas 2 years in a row. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 forgot about that too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 09:14 PM~16505803
> *NA HOMIE I BEEN OUT WATCHING FOR 2 YEARS AND THIS YEAR IM BACK, SO YOU WANT IT YOULL GET IT.
> *


out for two years while you were doing such a top notch job on haze's car


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 4 2010, 04:00 PM~16509546
> *its easy to hop with a front bumper,especially when its made of rubber.
> *


Well spikes is metal,and he's doing it. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

Dam mathafukas crying over a bumper!!!!!! If he had a bumper on mathafukas would still be crying about something !!!!!!!!!! I guess that's how it is mathafukas can't take getting served!!!!!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 4 2010, 10:55 AM~16510705
> *Dam mathafukas crying over a bumper!!!!!! If he had a bumper on mathafukas would still be crying about something !!!!!!!!!! I guess that's how it is mathafukas can't take getting served!!!!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :run: :run: :drama: :drama:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Feb 4 2010, 11:56 AM~16511194
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :run:  :run:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Wut up rube how u doing big dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 4 2010, 12:03 PM~16511245
> *Wut up rube how u doing big dogg!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


chillin my brother getting my dose of layitlow..


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 4 2010, 11:55 AM~16510705
> *Dam mathafukas crying over a bumper!!!!!! If he had a bumper on mathafukas would still be crying about something !!!!!!!!!! I guess that's how it is mathafukas can't take getting served!!!!!
> *


THEY GOTTA HAVE SUM KINDA EXCUSE .  .ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL GT COMES SMASHING :cheesy: WE ON TOP OF THE HOP GAME LOVE IT OR HATE IT.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2010, 11:25 AM~16510391
> *Well spikes is metal,and he's doing it. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


SPIKE WHO :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:
LOOKS LIKE LOTS OF FUCKIN FUN... THAT'S IT HAVE FUN AND DO IT LIKE YOU KNOW HOW... LOOKS LIKE YOU GOT HIM PRIMO KEEP BANGIN THAT BACK BUMPER GOODTIMES  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

KEEP THAT GT HOOD HIGH IN THE SKY 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOODTIMES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 4 2010, 12:56 PM~16511684
> *KEEP THAT GT HOOD HIGH IN THE SKY
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: GOODTIMES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 4 2010, 09:55 AM~16510705
> *Dam mathafukas crying over a bumper!!!!!! If he had a bumper on mathafukas would still be crying about something !!!!!!!!!! I guess that's how it is mathafukas can't take getting served!!!!!
> *


    :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> Whatever you say shrek. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> your lucky you up in the mid west on the sidelines or you will be getting your ass handed to you patna :0 :0 :0 let me know if you guys come down for the super show again cause you and i are going to hop im going to wear your lil umpa lumpa ass out!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot: :rimshot: its a wrap!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

hey spike dou you have a shit stain :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wat up spike! looks like you got this one. thats hjow i see itin the pics.
yo wat up alex pm later on the status! aloha bradahs!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2010, 01:15 PM~16511834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 4 2010, 02:33 PM~16512029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> :0 :0
> 
> 
> > Whatever you say shrek. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 4 2010, 12:52 AM~16508074
> *THINK THEY HOPPIN SAT
> *


let me know so i can tell the homies we hve he meeting on the way down there :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2010, 02:15 PM~16511834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 4 2010, 02:19 PM~16511871
> *wat up spike! looks like you got this one. thats hjow i see itin the pics.
> yo wat up alex pm later on the status! aloha bradahs!
> *


 :uh: :twak: what video you looking at?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Feb 4 2010, 09:10 PM~16516548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS IN AZ  GT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 5 2010, 01:34 AM~16519189
> *THAT WAS IN AZ  GT
> *


i said the PICS not the video. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 5 2010, 01:33 AM~16519184
> *:uh:  :twak: what video you looking at?
> *


i said the PICS not the video. :biggrin: sorry overnight celebrity.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 4 2010, 03:16 PM~16513018
> *let me know so i can tell the homies we hve he meeting on the way down there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 5 2010, 02:55 AM~16519366
> *i said the PICS not the video. :biggrin: sorry overnight celebrity.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: GOOD SHIT IN HERE HOMIE


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 5 2010, 02:56 AM~16519368
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


What's up big dogg


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 4 2010, 05:55 PM~16510705
> *Dam mathafukas crying over a bumper!!!!!! If he had a bumper on mathafukas would still be crying about something !!!!!!!!!! I guess that's how it is mathafukas can't take getting served!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: getting served please bro even alex said he lost then saw video and said he thought it was a tie? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> :0 :0
> 
> 
> > Whatever you say shrek. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2010, 05:02 PM~16524368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: getting served please bro even alex said he lost then saw video and said he thought it was a tie? :uh:
> *


but really bro tell me you guys dont mesure from the bumper , cuz if you do ,your doing it all wrong :roflmao: :roflmao: ,is it just you that mesures from the bumper or the whole mid west ?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2010, 03:04 PM~16524389
> *Sidelines?Shit there just ain't nobody out hear that can fuck with us.And nah i'll pass we don't have 20 batts and 10,000 lbs of lead,i allready told you thats not hopping it's gravity.
> *


fool you act like you aint got weight its not my fault your weenie ass is stuck in the 90s ill sell you some lead!!!!!! yor car is the one that be floating not mine you want to talk about heavy !!!! you act like you doing something fool your 5 years behind!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: </span>


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2010, 04:02 PM~16524368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: getting served please bro even alex said he lost then saw video and said he thought it was a tie? :uh:
> *


 :0 *DAMMM THATS THE SAME !! SHIT HE TOLD ME ON EVREYTHING I LOVE!!*  GUESS THAT HIS M-O!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2010, 06:24 PM~16525755
> *fool you act like you aint got weight its not my fault your weenie ass is stuck in the 90s ill sell you some lead!!!!!! yor car is the one that be floating not mine you want to talk about heavy !!!! you act like you doing something fool your 5 years behind!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: </span>
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 6 2010, 12:37 AM~16525362
> *but really bro tell me you guys dont mesure from the bumper , cuz if you do ,your doing it all wrong :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,is it just you that mesures from the bumper or the whole mid west ?
> *


Are you for real? :uh: i was making a joke because alex has no front end. :uh: What you got agian?who have you hopped agianst?post some pics please or don't speak on what you don't know! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2010, 01:24 AM~16525755
> *fool you act like you aint got weight its not my fault your weenie ass is stuck in the 90s ill sell you some lead!!!!!! yor car is the one that be floating not mine you want to talk about heavy !!!! you act like you doing something fool your 5 years behind!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: </span>
> *


You sell lead. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
don't know about 5 years but we are like 10000 lbs behind.and i would hope you hit faster with 20 batts and 10000 lbs.and you all call that skill. :roflmao: :roflmao
And stuck in the 90's just like all you guys. :biggrin: :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Feb 4 2010, 12:49 PM~16511626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO ALL THESE HATEN ASS MOTHA FUCKERS IN THIS TOPIC LOOK AT THE 4TH PICTURE DOWN AND U CAN CLEARLY SEE ALEX SEVERD DA FUCK OUT OF SPIKE YA I KNOW U WANT TO STAND BY UR TEAM BUT FUCK KEEP IT FUCKEN REAL!!!!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2010, 07:24 PM~16525755
> *fool you act like you aint got weight its not my fault your weenie ass is stuck in the 90s ill sell you some lead!!!!!! yor car is the one that be floating not mine you want to talk about heavy !!!! you act like you doing something fool your 5 years behind!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: </span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 6 2010, 01:23 AM~16529206
> *TO ALL THESE HATEN ASS MOTHA FUCKERS IN THIS TOPIC LOOK AT THE 4TH PICTURE DOWN AND U CAN CLEARLY SEE ALEX SEVERD DA FUCK OUT OF SPIKE YA I KNOW U WANT TO STAND BY UR TEAM BUT FUCK KEEP IT FUCKEN REAL!!!!
> *


GT..............


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

how much does lead go for out there?


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

WHAT IT DO DREAM TEAM! KEEP BRAKING OFF THESE HATERS!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GOODTIMES


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

*MIGHTY GT FAMILY*


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 6 2010, 08:36 PM~16534413
> *MIGHTY GT FAMILY[/u]*
> [/b]


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 6 2010, 12:09 AM~16528664
> *Are you for real? :uh: i was making a joke because alex has no front end. :uh: What you got agian?who have you hopped agianst?post some pics please or don't speak on what you don't know! :0  :biggrin:
> *


got a cpl hoppers out here 505 goodtimes


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 6 2010, 07:35 PM~16534836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GOODTIMES...GOODTIMES...GOODTIMES...*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Feb 6 2010, 03:22 PM~16533481
> *WHAT IT DO DREAM TEAM! KEEP BRAKING OFF THESE HATERS!
> *


onother one of our haters...........man................ :roflmao: :twak: :boink:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2010, 08:34 PM~16505187
> *PORTLAND??? YOU GOT LIFE FUCT UP HOMEBOY.INDIVIDUALS RUNS PORTLAND AND HAS FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS.
> TAKE YOUR ASS TO THE COMEDY CLUB WIT THAT SHIT.
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GT


----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

GOODTIMES (ALEX) YO SHIT WRK BUT SPIKE GOT YOU...........LOOK @ THE TAPE I GOT IT DOGGY :wow: (BIG JOHN) SHIT IS A CLEAN HOPPER BUT A LIL BIT 2 MUCH WEIGHT :biggrin: GET ON THE FREEWAY I THINK SPIKE CAN . I MEAN THE WHOLE DREAM TEAM.....................


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestics 99_@Feb 7 2010, 06:46 PM~16542260
> *GOODTIMES (ALEX) YO SHIT WRK BUT SPIKE GOT YOU...........LOOK @ THE TAPE I GOT IT DOGGY :wow:  (BIG JOHN) SHIT IS A CLEAN HOPPER BUT A LIL BIT 2 MUCH WEIGHT  :biggrin:  GET ON THE FREEWAY I THINK SPIKE CAN . I MEAN THE WHOLE DREAM TEAM.....................
> *


 :0 POST IT UP !!!!! POST IT UP !!!1 POST IT UUUUUUUUUUUUUPPP :run: :run: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Majestics 99_@Feb 7 2010, 07:46 PM~16542260
> *GOODTIMES (ALEX) YO SHIT WRK BUT SPIKE GOT YOU...........LOOK @ THE TAPE I GOT IT DOGGY :wow:  (BIG JOHN) SHIT IS A CLEAN HOPPER BUT A LIL BIT 2 MUCH WEIGHT  :biggrin:  GET ON THE FREEWAY I THINK SPIKE CAN . I MEAN THE WHOLE DREAM TEAM.....................
> *


THEY RACING OR HOPPING?


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 7 2010, 08:57 PM~16543702
> *THEY RACING OR HOPPING?
> *


this guy got a lot to say whit no hopper!!!! :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 7 2010, 10:11 PM~16543874
> *this guy got a lot to say whit no hopper!!!! :uh:
> *


YA I DONT EVEN OWN A HOPPER :uh:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOODTIMES C.C :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK THIS TOPIC NOTHING BUT CHEERLEDERS IN HERE!!! :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2010, 11:15 PM~16555999
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC NOTHING BUT CHEERLEDERS IN HERE!!! :uh:
> *


 :wow: GO 2 SLEEP FOO :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 8 2010, 11:24 PM~16556106
> *:wow: GO 2 SLEEP FOO :biggrin:
> *


I AM ASLEEP  :happysad:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2010, 11:40 PM~16556286
> *I AM ASLEEP    :happysad:
> *


I GOT THE PICS YOUR SONS REGAL LOOKIN GOOD FUKER


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 8 2010, 11:41 PM~16556293
> *I GOT THE PICS YOUR SONS REGAL LOOKIN GOOD FUKER
> *


 :biggrin: THX U READY BRING UR SHIT !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2010, 11:43 PM~16556309
> *:biggrin: THX U READY  BRING UR SHIT !
> *


  AFTER AZ YOU THE MAN


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 8 2010, 11:43 PM~16556317
> * AFTER AZ YOU THE MAN
> *


DONE I'M GOING TO PUT U ON THE MAP WHIT G-BODYS!!!! SON


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 8 2010, 03:57 AM~16543702
> *THEY RACING OR HOPPING?
> *


We can do both.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 7 2010, 04:57 AM~16536074
> *got a cpl hoppers out here 505 goodtimes
> *


i said Pics. :0 :biggrin: Or it didn't happen.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 8 2010, 11:47 PM~16556364
> *DONE I'M GOING TO PUT U ON THE MAP WHIT G-BODYS!!!! SON
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

GOODTIMES C.C


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 9 2010, 08:04 AM~16558558
> *     GOODTIMES C.C
> *


X2


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjtcw_dcao
k.c. will see you soon!!!!!!!! Majestics!!!!!!! :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 10 2010, 07:53 PM~16577779
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjtcw_dcao
> k.c. will see you soon!!!!!!!! Majestics!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Majestics 99_@Feb 7 2010, 06:46 PM~16542260
> *GOODTIMES (ALEX) YO SHIT WRK BUT SPIKE GOT YOU...........LOOK @ THE TAPE I GOT IT DOGGY :wow:  (BIG JOHN) SHIT IS A CLEAN HOPPER BUT A LIL BIT 2 MUCH WEIGHT  :biggrin:  GET ON THE FREEWAY I THINK SPIKE CAN . I MEAN THE WHOLE DREAM TEAM.....................
> *


THIS MOTHAFUCKER IS A CLOWN!!!!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

NOTHING BUT G TIMES>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 10 2010, 11:56 PM~16579244
> *THIS MOTHAFUCKER IS A CLOWN!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

"GT"


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2010, 04:56 AM~16578522
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Don't hate because we can drive ours up hill.
Thats what not filling up the gas tank with lead will do for ya you can put gas in there.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 11 2010, 05:56 AM~16579244
> *THIS MOTHAFUCKER IS A CLOWN!!!!
> *


Nah he's a cool guy. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL+Feb 10 2010, 07:53 PM~16577779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHIPPER.... I'll break that ass off!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 11 2010, 09:56 AM~16582643
> *CHIPPER.... I'll break that ass off!!!
> *



hey chuy fuck this fool his a lame ass hes like a chick he needs attention sometimes!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: </span>


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2010, 08:02 PM~16583746
> *hey chuy fuck this fool his a lame ass hes like a chick he needs attention sometimes!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao: </span>
> *


Nah you all are the chicks that need to be beat from time to time. :0 :0 :0 











With a front bumper. :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:And grill and headlights. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 11 2010, 05:56 PM~16582643
> *CHIPPER.... I'll break that ass off!!!
> *


Do you have a front bumper?????????????If so i'll hopp ya.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Man! I give you props bro! You talk more shit then anyone on layitlow. You remind me of that dude from Portland....something 503. Your him but in the midwest and putting it down. Keep up the good work servin them fools!!


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 11:05 PM~16590376
> *Do you have a front bumper?????????????If so i'll hopp ya.
> *


dont be scared! :tears: :ugh: hno: hno: There no rules on the streets! and the baby inches ur doing you should have all that shit bumper, lights etc. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

You need to buy this if plan on beating any 1 on the west coast...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525822 


:rimshot:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 12 2010, 08:36 AM~16592131
> *You need to buy this if plan on beating any 1 on the west coast...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525822
> :rimshot:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2010, 10:46 PM~16590210
> *Nah you all are the chicks that need to be beat from time to time. :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


fool you act like my 62 dont have a bumper headlights and all and its steel not rubber like your 50 dollar bumper!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 12 2010, 07:36 AM~16592131
> *You need to buy this if plan on beating any 1 on the west coast...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525822
> :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: 115 inchees and a complete steel frond end !!! not after market rubber and plastic!!!! :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 12 2010, 09:30 AM~16592102
> *dont be scared! :tears:  :ugh:  hno:  hno: There no rules on the streets!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 12 2010, 07:38 AM~16590612
> *Man! I give you props bro! You talk more shit then anyone on layitlow.  You remind me of that dude from Portland....something 503.  Your him but in the midwest and putting it down.  Keep up the good work servin them fools!!*


I don't just talk,i backed up what i said we can hang with the west and we proved it more then once.  :biggrin: Thanks for the props homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 12 2010, 03:30 PM~16592102
> *dont be scared! :tears:  :ugh:  hno:  hno: There no rules on the streets!  and the baby inches ur doing you should have all that shit bumper, lights etc. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the baby shit i'm doing?all your rides doing 90 + don't have that shit so what you smoking? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Feb 12 2010, 03:36 PM~16592131
> *You need to buy this if plan on beating any 1 on the west coast...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525822
> :rimshot:
> *


Man stop lying it only did 108 at new years and for 15 g's can i get the front bumper??????????????? :0 :biggrin: So it's 1 g for every 1000 lbs of lead?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 12 2010, 05:54 PM~16597020
> *Man stop lying it only did 108 at new years and for 15 g's can i get the front bumper??????????????? :0  :biggrin: So it's 1 g for every 1000 lbs of lead?
> *


haterrrr!!!! typical mid west ***!!! 108 you wernt even there your a weenie im threw talking to your ass be ready next time i see you in person im going to wear your ass out be ready!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2010, 07:40 PM~16597381
> *haterrrr!!!! typical mid west ***!!! 108 you wernt even there your a weenie im threw talking to your ass be ready next time i see you in person im going to wear your ass out be ready!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *


 :h5: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 06:44 PM~16597406
> *:h5:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Majestics 99 (Jan 6, 2010)

DAM HAPPY YOU WENT HARD IN THE PAINT.. :dunno:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2010, 08:40 PM~16597381
> *haterrrr!!!! typical mid west ***!!! 108 you wernt even there your a weenie im threw talking to your ass be ready next time i see you in person im going to wear your ass out be ready!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2010, 02:40 AM~16597381
> *haterrrr!!!! typical mid west ***!!! 108 you wernt even there your a weenie im threw talking to your ass be ready next time i see you in person im going to wear your ass out be ready!!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Bro 108-112-125 ?with that much batts and weight does it really matter. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait maybe i'll build a car with 10000 lbs and 25 batts and no front end and 16 inch standards so it will be even. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 12 2010, 06:51 PM~16596990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 




:drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 13 2010, 11:31 PM~16603662
> *:0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0
> :drama:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:loco:  typical midwest ***, wtf


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 13 2010, 03:27 PM~16603310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Bro 108-112-125 ?with that much batts and weight does it really matter. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Can't wait maybe i'll build a car with 10000 lbs and 25 batts and no front end and 16 inch standards so it will be even. :biggrin:
> *


u have more weight than anybody in here homie :0 :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhnhndVXum4


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 09:59 AM~16628005
> *u have more weight than anybody in here homie :0  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhnhndVXum4
> *


All the shit that dude talks. That car didnt even think about coming back down! :wow: 
Man he need to just drink a big ass can of shut the fuck up already! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 16 2010, 10:34 AM~16628293
> *All the shit that dude talks. That car didnt even think about coming back down! :wow:
> Man he need to just drink a big ass can of shut the fuck up already! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 09:59 AM~16628005
> *u have more weight than anybody in here homie :0  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhnhndVXum4
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 16 2010, 08:41 AM~16627929
> *:loco:   typical midwest ***, wtf
> *


 no disrespect towards anybody these fool suburban weenie makes you guys up there look bad!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 16 2010, 09:34 AM~16628293
> *All the shit that dude talks. That car didnt even think about coming back down! :wow:
> Man he need to just drink a big ass can of shut the fuck up already! :biggrin:
> *


what a stuck fuck!!!!! talking all that shit!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: you make the midwest look bad!!!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 16 2010, 12:39 PM~16629505
> *what a stuck fuck!!!!!  talking all that shit!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: you make the midwest look bad!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 16 2010, 04:06 PM~16631142
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 16 2010, 06:06 PM~16631142
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u gona take all that mess angle boy


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

Love this hoppin shit


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Feb 16 2010, 09:17 PM~16635098
> *Love this hoppin shit
> *


i just seen that video that's heavy i think he use in more weight then the west coast they couldn't even pull it down i know they aint driving that on the freeway


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WEST COAST BABY;;;;;;;;NO WEIGHT NO INCHES;;JUST CHIPPIN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 13 2010, 03:27 PM~16603310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Bro 108-112-125 ?with that much batts and weight does it really matter. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Can't wait maybe i'll build a car with 10000 lbs and 25 batts and no front end and 16 inch standards so it will be even. :biggrin:
> *


<span style='color:red'>;;;;;;;HEY I HEARD U ALL BETTER BE WATCHING OUT FOR DA ELCO;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*JUST GOT TO SEE VOL.43 AND GOOD TIME DON'T LOOK TO GOOD!!! GUSS JHON GOT HIT SO DID ALEX HO AND THE DREAM TEAM STILL ON TOP !!!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 09:59 AM~16628005
> *u have more weight than anybody in here homie :0  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhnhndVXum4
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 16 2010, 11:16 PM~16636626
> *JUST GOT TO SEE VOL.43 AND GOOD TIME DON'T LOOK TO GOOD!!! GUSS JHON GOT HIT SO DID ALEX  HO AND THE DREAM TEAM STILL ON TOP !!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM FOO I TOUGHT YOU HAD RETIRED ALREADY :biggrin: AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16636387
> *WEST COAST BABY;;;;;;;;NO WEIGHT NO INCHES;;JUST CHIPPIN
> *


that black lincoln looked like all weight.it teedered over!! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Feb 16 2010, 09:17 PM~16635098
> *Love this hoppin shit
> *


X1,000000


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 16 2010, 04:06 PM~16631142
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHA DAM THIS GUY IA A SSTTTUUUCCCKKK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK.......... THE MIDWEST NEEDS TO DUMP THIS FOOL!!!!!*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 16 2010, 09:51 PM~16635606
> *i just seen that video that's heavy i think he use in more weight then the west coast  they couldn't even pull it down i know they aint driving  that on the freeway
> *


AND THOSE LINCON S GOT LIGHT ENGINES 2 THERE ALUMINUM


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 12 2010, 06:52 PM~16597004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...









THAT SHIT IS HEAVY I COUNT 20 FOOLS TRYING TO BRING IT BACK DOWN..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 17 2010, 10:09 AM~16639971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: suburban weenie talk shit all od a sudden you get quite with that piece of shit heavy ass lincon!!!! GARBAGE!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 17 2010, 12:38 PM~16640669
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl: suburban weenie talk shit all od a sudden you get quite with that piece of shit heavy ass lincon!!!! GARBAGE!!!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAT UP HAPPY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 17 2010, 11:09 AM~16639971
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL IT WAS ABOUT 20 GUYS PULLING IT DOWN DREAM TEAM STILL IN A DREAM


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

Juan did u see that shit thats heavy


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 17 2010, 01:56 PM~16641345
> *Juan did u see that shit thats heavy
> *



I ANIT NEVER SEEN THAT MANY GUYS PULLING ON A CAR


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

they need a crain to pull it down


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Feb 17 2010, 02:33 PM~16641677
> *they need a crain to pull it down
> *










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 17 2010, 11:09 AM~16639971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAGNET IN FULL EFFECT :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 17 2010, 12:14 PM~16640935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WAT UP HAPPY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2010, 03:27 PM~16642689
> *MAGNET IN FULL EFFECT :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

Viewing Profile: Suburban Swingin
Suburban Swingin



MOST HATED



Member Group: OG Member
Joined: Jun 2002 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Feb 17 2010, 11:58 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 11,294 
( 4 posts per day / 0.11% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Car Clubs
( 4252 posts / 41% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Feb 14, 2010 - 01:21 PM 
Status (Offline)


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

you guyz ever watch this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMas-uOLd00


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 17 2010, 05:02 PM~16643043
> *you guyz ever watch this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMas-uOLd00
> *


   I left a good comment :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK THIS TOPIC IT SUCKS BALLS A LOT OF CHEERLEDERS IN HERE :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 17 2010, 12:09 PM~16639971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks guys for thinking about me.everyone of you Said i ain't shit then you see this clip and all of you are talking about me. :0 :0 I'll put up any amount of money you want that we aren't no where close to what you fools put in your cars hell just your gas tanks have more then our whole car(and i've seen your gas tanks).Just so you know we messed with the car right after vegas to get even more inches and didn't mess with it before this show.it was at 97 when it stuck(because one pump wasn't working right)we stuck one time in years and you all are talking when you stick everytime you hopp. :0 :0 Plus this same dvd showed me kicking that ass also post that clip. :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: With a front clip,v8,air con,front end in one piece not all smashed 14x7 rev small tires.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 18 2010, 04:53 AM~16646965
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC IT SUCKS BALLS  A LOT OF CHEERLEDERS IN HERE  :uh:
> *


thats all they can do cheer for someone else. :0 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 17 2010, 06:09 PM~16639970
> *AND THOSE LINCON S GOT LIGHT ENGINES 2 THERE ALUMINUM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:Really v8 with everything stock we didn't strip our engine compartment,hell we even still got the air con. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2010, 11:27 PM~16642689
> *MAGNET IN FULL EFFECT :biggrin:
> *


No one from H town can fuck with us,H town was suppossed to be at this show with a hopper but guess what they didn't show like always. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 17 2010, 06:05 PM~16639926
> *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHA DAM THIS GUY IA A SSTTTUUUCCCKKK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK.......... THE MIDWEST NEEDS TO DUMP THIS FOOL!!!!!
> *


Like cali dumped you????????? :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 04:59 PM~16628005
> *u have more weight than anybody in here homie :0  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhnhndVXum4
> *


Not even close bro put your money where your mouth is i'll bet you we have less then everyone in here. :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> you still got stuck so stop making up up excuses stuck is stuck home boy you lost dont be a sore losser pedro!!!!! weigt is weight the point is you got it so dont talk shit with your big mouth!! excuses excuses blah blah blah!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears
> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > you still got stuck so stop making up up excuses stuck is stuck home boy you lost dont be a sore losser pedro!!!!! weigt is weight the point is you got it so dont talk shit with your big mouth!! excuses excuses blah blah blah!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears
> > :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> never said we didn't but it's nowhere near what you guys use and thats real homie,i always keep it real.and there was no one at that show so we didn't lose to no one.


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

Love this hopping shit


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Feb 18 2010, 05:42 AM~16647714
> *Love this hopping shit
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 16 2010, 07:37 PM~16629482
> *no disrespect towards anybody these fool suburban weenie makes you guys up there look  bad!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no he made you all look real bad in vegas. :0 :0


----------



## Danielocean (Feb 18, 2010)

WE LIFERS BOSS MAN TROW AWAY THE KEY FUK PAROLE WE DOING LIFE FOR THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2010, 09:36 PM~16647646
> *
> excuses!!!!! stop crying already!!!! *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2010, 09:59 PM~16647889
> *no he made you all look real bad in vegas. :0  :0
> *


what the fuck are you talking about!!! fool instead of getting on here and running your mouth you should go figure out why your car is getting stuck better yet have your daddy todd help you!!!! like he usualy does!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2010, 01:19 PM~16649703
> *never said we didn't but it's nowhere near what you guys use and thats real homie,i always keep it real.and there was no one at that show so we didn't lose to no one.
> [/quote
> 
> ...


Oh really he does?He came out once ,we've been doing this for years :uh: :uh: I think he's more your daddy the way he beats you all the time. :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2010, 06:03 AM~16649841
> *Me crying?you all were the ones talking about me after you said you was done with me
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh really he does?He came out once ,we've been doing this for years :uh:  :uh: I think he's more your daddy the way he beats you all the time. :0
> *


go suck his dick already!!! your boy todd cant take a loss and i dont have to use a second switch!!!! you call that winning !!! your stupid!!! you sure talk alot of shit behind a computer!!! in person you dont say shit thats some bitch ass shit!!! [/SIZE :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2010, 10:32 PM~16647607
> *Not even close bro put your money where your mouth is i'll bet you we have less then everyone in here. :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 someone is butthurt :biggrin: , i ll be at the dallas show next month, bring ur magnet,


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2010, 10:57 AM~16651345
> *:0  :0 someone is butthurt :biggrin: , i ll be at the dallas show next month, bring ur magnet,
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 17 2010, 09:53 PM~16646965
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC IT SUCKS BALLS  A LOT OF CHEERLEDERS IN HERE  :uh:
> *


:dunno: we just talkin shit like u homie thought u were the king shit talker :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

were having our show again $1000 pay out for radical class
may 30th in delano ca of the 99fwy


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2010, 10:32 PM~16647607
> *Not even close bro put your money where your mouth is i'll bet you we have less then everyone in here. :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


 SHUT UP IF YOU AINT GONNA COME TO THE WEST... ONCE DONT COUNT.....U AINT PROVED SHIT JUST HOW FULL OF SHIT U ARE!!! AND THATS IT.


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2010, 09:27 AM~16650643
> *go suck his dick already!!! your boy todd cant take a loss and i dont have to use a second switch!!!!  you call that winning !!! your stupid!!! you sure talk alot of shit behind a computer!!! in person you dont say shit thats some bitch ass shit!!! [/SIZE  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 18 2010, 04:49 PM~16653953
> *:run:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2010, 10:32 PM~16647607
> *Not even close bro put your money where your mouth is i'll bet you we have less then everyone in here. :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HELL NO HOMIE, you and ur crew are holding the guiness record for most peps trying to bring down a super stuck hopper :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2010, 10:27 AM~16650643
> *go suck his dick already!!! your boy todd cant take a loss and i dont have to use a second switch!!!!  you call that winning !!! your stupid!!! you sure talk alot of shit behind a computer!!! in person you dont say shit thats some bitch ass shit!!! [/SIZE  :wow:  :wow:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2010, 12:12 AM~16654162
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HELL NO HOMIE, you and ur crew are holding the guiness record for most peps trying to bring down a super stuck hopper :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: Thats what i thought no money=bullshit.Try doing over 70 and then lets see you talk. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2010, 05:57 PM~16651345
> *:0  :0 someone is butthurt :biggrin: , i ll be at the dallas show next month, bring ur magnet,
> *


I won't hold my breath i allready know how houston does it. :roflmao: :roflmao: And i saw your cutty on rollin 15 so you souldn't be talking about weight.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2010, 04:27 PM~16650643
> *go suck his dick already!!! your boy todd cant take a loss and i dont have to use a second switch!!!!  you call that winning !!! your stupid!!! you sure talk alot of shit behind a computer!!! in person you dont say shit thats some bitch ass shit!!! [/SIZE   :wow:  :wow:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Are you for real bro?What are you mad?This is hopping fool only people that can't take loses get all pissed and start trying to make it something it's not? :uh: If you that mad at me stop posting to me :0 :biggrin:What you mean i don't say shit?????????No one said shit to me. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:And by the way why you always bringing up todd is he your hero?????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 18 2010, 06:21 PM~16651549
> *were having our show again $1000 pay out for radical class
> may 30th in delano ca of the 99fwy
> *


Are there any hills on the way because these guys can't make it up hills. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 18 2010, 11:41 PM~16653880
> *SHUT UP IF YOU AINT GONNA COME TO THE WEST... ONCE DONT COUNT.....U AINT PROVED SHIT JUST HOW FULL OF SHIT U ARE!!! AND THATS IT.
> *


I proved i will travel anywhere for a hopp,and i proved we are doing just as much as you all,maybe u guys can come out here this summer. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: My bad bro i know that won't happen.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*ALL DICK HEADS HERE !!*
:uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2010, 11:09 PM~16657349
> *I proved i will travel anywhere for a hopp,and i proved we are doing just as much as you all,maybe u guys can come out here this summer. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: My bad bro i know that won't happen.
> *


YOUR GETTING CLOWNED , CANT YOU SEE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOU NOT WITH YOU. :cheesy:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 18 2010, 10:10 PM~16657358
> *ALL DICK HEADS HERE !!
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16657905
> *YOUR GETTING CLOWNED , CANT YOU SEE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOU NOT WITH YOU. :cheesy:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 18 2010, 09:03 PM~16657224
> *
> Are you for real bro?What are you mad?This is hopping fool only people that can't take loses get all pissed and start trying to make it something it's not? :uh: If you that mad at me stop posting to me :0  :biggrin:What you mean i don't say shit?????????No one said shit to me. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:And by the way why you always bringing up todd is he your hero?????????
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT























































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 19 2010, 05:44 AM~16657905
> *YOUR GETTING CLOWNED , CANT YOU SEE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOU NOT WITH YOU. :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Like i give a fuck (and whos everyone the 5 other goodtime members in here) :uh: you still ain't posted a pic of that lac with the fake lock up hopping :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 818!! (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 818!!_@Feb 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16683582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 20 2010, 05:55 PM~16672261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Like i give a fuck (and whos everyone the 5 other goodtime members in here) :uh:  you still ain't posted a pic of that lac with the fake lock up hopping :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


never said it was a hopper, but it will do some footage  whats fake about it you can see it right? the only thing fake i see in here is you talking shit about every ones wieght on the west coast ,then it turns out you got more then anybody :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ...player_embedded


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 21 2010, 10:55 PM~16684655
> *never said it was a hopper, but it will do some footage   whats fake about it you can see it right? the only thing fake i see in here is you talking shit about every ones wieght on the west coast ,then it turns out you got more then anybody  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ...player_embedded
> *


Wow dam that shit is a lite waigth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 818!!_@Feb 21 2010, 09:42 PM~16683582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 22 2010, 05:55 AM~16684655
> *never said it was a hopper, but it will do some footage   whats fake about it you can see it right? the only thing fake i see in here is you talking shit about every ones wieght on the west coast ,then it turns out you got more then anybody  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKhirqJUimQ...player_embedded
> *


you got a 50 inch lock up to hopp 15 inches thats whats fake about it and i never said i didn't have weight fool look back but we don't have nothing close to what these guys have and i know that for a fact unlike your asss just talking shit about what you know nothing about.  And thats real talk homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 818!!_@Feb 22 2010, 04:42 AM~16683582


5 posts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2010, 12:43 PM~16689005
> *you got a 50 inch lock up to hopp 15 inches thats whats fake about it and i never said i didn't have weight fool look back but we don't have nothing close to what these guys have and i know that for a fact unlike your asss just talking shit about what you know nothing about.  And thats real talk homie.
> *


 :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## 818!! (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 01:39 PM~16688981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 18 2010, 05:41 PM~16653880
> *SHUT UP IF YOU AINT GONNA COME TO THE WEST... ONCE DONT COUNT.....U AINT PROVED SHIT JUST HOW FULL OF SHIT U ARE!!! AND THATS IT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 22 2010, 05:13 PM~16690694
> *:biggrin:  :drama:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*IT'S BEN REAL QUITE IN HERE LATLY GUESS THERE STILL TRUMATIZE OF THAT ASS WOPPING I GAVE YALLLLLLL* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 23 2010, 09:58 PM~16706902
> *FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO 2 SLEEP LOKO</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Feb 23 2010, 11:08 PM~16707076
> *I SAW U ON THE BIG FISH DVD ALOT DO U GOT A HOPPER OR ARE U JUST A CHEERLEDER  LIKE ALL THE FOOLS IN HERE  :run:
> *


AS LONG AS YOU LOOKING ,THATS ALL THAT MATTERS .............GT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:59 PM~16706923
> *FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO 2 SLEEP LOKO :biggrin:
> *


HE NEEDS A HUG HOMIE , AND A TRIP TO THE HOME TOWN BUFFET. :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~+Feb 23 2010, 10:29 PM~16707442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Genious!!ON TOP_@Feb 23 2010, 10:08 PM~16707076
> *I SAW U ON THE BIG FISH DVD ALOT DO U GOT A HOPPER OR ARE U JUST A CHEERLEDER  LIKE ALL THE FOOLS IN HERE  :run:
> *


I DONT EVEN OWN A BIKE HOMIE SORRY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 23 2010, 10:34 PM~16707516
> *?
> :uh:
> *


WUTS GOOD SPIKE HOW MANY NAMES YOUR HOMIES GOTTA MAKE 2 BACK YOU UP LOKO I TOLD YOU FUKER THATS WUT I GET FOR EATING BREAKFAST WITH THE DREAM TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 11:41 PM~16707652
> *I DONT EVEN OWN A BIKE HOMIE SORRY
> *


WHAT ABOUT YOUR PEDAL CAR ? :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16707723
> *WHAT ABOUT YOUR PEDAL CAR ? :cheesy:
> *


THEY REPO THAT SHIT PIMP COULD'NT MAKE THE PAYMENTS


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:46 PM~16707739
> *THEY REPO THAT SHIT PIMP COULD'NT MAKE THE PAYMENTS
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 24 2010, 12:47 PM~16712033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUTS GOOD G TIMER :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 24 2010, 02:30 PM~16712851
> *WUTS GOOD G TIMER  :biggrin:
> *


EVERY GOT DAMN THANG WHEN U FROM *GOODTIMES *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 24 2010, 02:30 PM~16712851
> *WUTS GOOD G TIMER  :biggrin:
> *


WATS GOIN ON IN THE 818 IM REDY TA ROLL BACK OVER THERE FOR MORE GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16707712
> *WUTS GOOD SPIKE HOW MANY NAMES YOUR HOMIES GOTTA MAKE 2 BACK YOU UP LOKO I TOLD YOU FUKER THATS WUT I GET FOR EATING BREAKFAST WITH THE DREAM TEAM :biggrin:
> *


THATS ALL HIS NAMES HE GOTS SPLIT PERSONALITYS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 24 2010, 04:03 PM~16713677
> *THATS ALL HIS NAMES HE GOTS SPLIT PERSONALITYS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SO I HEARD :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 24 2010, 04:34 PM~16713909
> *:0 SO I HEARD  :0
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin: WAT UP BIG SPIKE


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Anyone see rolling vol 16 video don't lie i went out west and took that win. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 27 2010, 07:53 PM~16745161
> *Anyone see rolling vol 16  video don't lie i went out west and took that win. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


BUT U LOST TO ME THOUGH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Feb 27 2010, 09:08 PM~16745848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Feb 28 2010, 04:04 PM~16749022
> *BUT U LOST TO ME THOUGH
> *


No front clip = loss :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 08:43 PM~16754359
> *No front clip = loss :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


U SURE TALK ALOT WITH A LINCOLN THAT AINT EVEN YOURS.WHILE IM OUT ON THE STREETS HOPPING LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA.ALL U CAN DO IS BE ON LAY IT LOW AND TALK SHIT.IT AINT MY FAULT U LIVE ON A BORING ISLAND,OH MY BAD,I MEAN THE MIDWEST.GOODTIMES IS RUNNING THE HOP GAME AND IF U DONT LIKE IT PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 03:55 AM~16754543
> *U SURE TALK ALOT WITH A LINCOLN THAT AINT EVEN YOURS.WHILE IM OUT ON THE STREETS HOPPING LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA.ALL U CAN DO IS BE ON LAY IT LOW AND TALK SHIT.IT AINT MY FAULT U LIVE ON A BORING ISLAND,OH MY BAD,I MEAN THE MIDWEST.GOODTIMES IS RUNNING THE HOP GAME AND IF U DONT LIKE IT PROVE ME WRONG*


Your right it is boring out here,and you all run the hopp game?Put a front clip on and then maybe you'll be running it,prove me wrong do it with a front clip. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 09:58 PM~16755542
> *Your right it is boring out here,and you all run the hopp game?Put a front clip on and then maybe you'll be running it,prove me wrong do it with a front clip. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: u guys got more excusses than anything an than wat if he puts a bumper on it will still b sumthang new ! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 1 2010, 09:02 PM~16761979
> *:uh:  :twak: u guys got more excusses than anything an than wat if he puts a bumper on it will still b sumthang new ! :biggrin:
> *


Well never find that out. :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 09:58 PM~16755542
> *Your right it is boring out here,and you all run the hopp game?Put a front clip on and then maybe you'll be running it,prove me wrong do it with a front clip. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


homie please, its hard to keep the front clip when u hop countless times thru the hole year, im not kissing ass to good times, but they hop 24/7
u and me are just partime hoppers, what can we do , we live in the midwest :angry: 
that just how it is , real talk :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 27 2010, 07:53 PM~16745161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you lost to me !!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 28 2010, 09:58 PM~16755542
> *Your right it is boring out here,and you all run the hopp game?Put a front clip on and then maybe you'll be running it,prove me wrong do it with a front clip. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

what up fool


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;who said it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 1 2010, 08:46 PM~16766117
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;who  said  it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>
> *


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

THAT BE THEM MAJESTICS :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 10:05 PM~16767255
> *THAT BE THEM MAJESTICS :0
> *


 :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 11:05 PM~16767255
> *THAT BE THEM MAJESTICS :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2010, 06:28 PM~16764283
> *homie please, its hard to keep the front clip when u hop countless times thru the hole year, im not kissing ass to good times, but they hop 24/7
> u and me are just partime hoppers, what can we do , we live in the midwest :angry:
> that just how it is , real talk :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Mar 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16767255
> *THAT BE THEM MAJESTICS :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2010, 09:20 AM~16770837
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


So I heard we had you workin homie.  NICE SHIRT! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Mar 2 2010, 09:17 AM~16771314
> *So I heard we had you workin homie.   NICE SHIRT!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2010, 06:28 PM~16764283
> *homie please, its hard to keep the front clip when u hop countless times thru the hole year, im not kissing ass to good times, but they hop 24/7
> u and me are just partime hoppers, what can we do , we live in the midwest :angry:
> that just how it is , real talk :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


  Much respect for keeping it real


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Mar 2 2010, 01:26 PM~16772965
> * Much respect for keeping it real
> *


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

He did it again alex broke of spike at the fair grounds in front of his whole crew !!!after hop broke of frank a his shop it was a coo weekend props to everybody that hopped thanks to frank for letting hop a his shop!!!!and no front clip still don't give a fuck about it!!!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 8 2010, 06:29 PM~16831422
> *He did it again alex broke of spike at the fair grounds in front of his whole crew !!!after hop broke of frank a his shop it was a coo weekend props to everybody that hopped thanks to frank for letting hop a his shop!!!!and no front clip still don't give a fuck about it!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 1 2010, 09:02 PM~16761979
> *:uh:  :twak: u guys got more excusses than anything an than wat if he puts a bumper on it will still b sumthang new ! :biggrin:
> *


Try it lets see. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2010, 01:28 AM~16764283
> *homie please, its hard to keep the front clip when u hop countless times thru the hole year, im not kissing ass to good times, but they hop 24/7
> u and me are just partime hoppers, what can we do , we live in the midwest :angry:
> that just how it is , real talk :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


I know they hopp way more but we've been doing big inches over alot of years and we still have a front clip,and so does spike out there,thats just an excuse homie,if your front clip fucks up that bad change it so it don't you might lose a couple inches but at least you'll look good doing it.  And thats real talk.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 2 2010, 03:29 AM~16765858
> *then you lost to me !!!
> *


LOL are you for real,the diffenernce between are lincoln and your elco is exactly what i'm talking about .Everyone look at roll'n vol 16 look at our engine compartment and look at this elco then tell me what you think. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 2 2010, 03:46 AM~16766117
> *CAR you don't have one you in the truck class.*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 9 2010, 01:29 AM~16831422
> *He did it again alex broke of spike at the fair grounds in front of his whole crew !!!after hop broke of frank a his shop it was a coo weekend props to everybody that hopped thanks to frank for letting hop a his shop!!!!and no front clip still don't give a fuck about it!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 28 2010, 03:31 AM~16745504
> *:0
> *


Truth hurts.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 13 2010, 06:47 PM~16882596
> *I know they hopp way more but we've been doing big inches over alot of years and we still have a front clip,and so does spike out there,thats just an excuse homie,if your front clip fucks up that bad change it so it don't you might lose a couple inches but at least you'll look good doing it.  And thats real talk.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

what about a low profile SOMTHING to cover the ugly gap. like a roll pan or somthing along the bottom of the grille.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 13 2010, 06:49 PM~16882621
> *LOL are you for real,the diffenernce between are lincoln and your elco is exactly what i'm talking about .Everyone look at roll'n vol 16 look at our engine compartment and look at this elco then tell me what you think. :0    :biggrin:
> *


SO NOW U GOT TO HAVE A FULL ENGINE COMPARTMENT TO WIN...ESE I HAVE PAINT CHROME AND INTERIOR AND MURALED OUT RIMS .... WHO GIVE A FUCK ABOUT AN ENGINE COMPARTMENT YOU LOST NOW SUCK IT UP... ESE YOU CRY TO MUCH LIKE A BITCH!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 13 2010, 07:17 PM~16883288
> *SO NOW U GOT TO HAVE A FULL ENGINE COMPARTMENT TO WIN...ESE I HAVE PAINT CHROME AND INTERIOR AND MURALED OUT RIMS .... WHO GIVE A FUCK ABOUT AN ENGINE COMPARTMENT YOU LOST NOW SUCK IT UP... ESE YOU CRY TO MUCH LIKE A BITCH!!!!
> *


tell this fool to keep his bumper he could shove it up his ass as far as i care!!!! that shit is a hallow as piece of rubber all gutted out !!!anybody could do that!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

:0


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 13 2010, 05:49 PM~16882621
> *LOL are you for real,the diffenernce between are lincoln and your elco is exactly what i'm talking about .Everyone look at roll'n vol 16 look at our engine compartment and look at this elco then tell me what you think. :0    :biggrin:
> *


DAMN IT CALIRIDERS ALL UP IN THAT MIDWEST ASS,AYE ANGELBOY SOUNDS LIKE SUBURBAN SWINGIN IS A CRYIN ENERGIZER BUNNY IT KEEPS GOING AND GOING AND GOING :tears: :run: :tears: :run: CALIRIDERS ALL DAY


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 13 2010, 07:17 PM~16883288
> *SO NOW U GOT TO HAVE A FULL ENGINE COMPARTMENT TO WIN...ESE I HAVE PAINT CHROME AND INTERIOR AND MURALED OUT RIMS .... WHO GIVE A FUCK ABOUT AN ENGINE COMPARTMENT YOU LOST NOW SUCK IT UP... ESE YOU CRY TO MUCH LIKE A BITCH!!!!
> *


AYE ANGELBOY SOMEONE NEEDS TO TELL HIM TO STOP SPENDING ALL THAT MONEY ON THE ENGINE AND PUT IT TO HIS HYDROS. :twak: .AND SOME GLASSES ,CAUSE THAT LINCOLN LOOKS LIKECALIRIDERS ALL DAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 17 2010, 08:15 AM~18331432
> *AYE ANGELBOY SOMEONE NEEDS TO TELL HIM TO STOP SPENDING ALL THAT MONEY  ON THE ENGINE AND PUT IT TO HIS HYDROS. :twak: .AND SOME GLASSES ,CAUSE THAT LINCOLN LOOKS LIKECALIRIDERS ALL DAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 8 2010, 07:29 PM~16831422
> *He did it again alex broke of spike at the fair grounds in front of his whole crew !!!after hop broke of frank a his shop it was a coo weekend props to everybody that hopped thanks to frank for letting hop a his shop!!!!and no front clip still don't give a fuck about it!!!!!!!
> *


  BUT THEY GONNA SAY HE WON BECAUSE HE DIDNT HAVE A FRONT CLIP , U KNOW HOW THEY USE THAT EXCUSE,


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2010, 11:55 PM~16884362
> *tell this fool to keep his bumper he could shove it up his ass as far as i care!!!!  that shit is a hallow as piece of rubber all gutted out !!!anybody could do that!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 13 2010, 05:47 PM~16882596
> *I know they hopp way more but we've been doing big inches over alot of years and we still have a front clip,and so does spike out there,thats just an excuse homie,if your front clip fucks up that bad change it so it don't you might lose a couple inches but at least you'll look good doing it.  And thats real talk.
> *


REAL TALK MY ASS,EVERY TIME U LOSE YOU COME UP WITH SOME LAME ASS EXCUSE THATS REAL TALK,THE ELCO BEATS YOUR LINCOLN HOPPIN AND IN LOOKS,ALEXS CAR MIGHT BE BEAT UP LOOKN BUT THATS FROM DOIN THE DAMN THING ,THIS IS HOPPIN,DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE,IF YOU LOSE YOU LOSE. :twak: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 18 2010, 08:26 AM~18341484
> *REAL TALK MY ASS,EVERY TIME U LOSE YOU COME UP WITH SOME LAME ASS EXCUSE THATS REAL TALK,THE ELCO BEATS YOUR LINCOLN HOPPIN AND IN LOOKS,ALEXS CAR MIGHT BE BEAT UP LOOKN BUT THATS FROM DOIN THE DAMN THING ,THIS IS HOPPIN,DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOUR CAR LOOKS LIKE,IF YOU LOSE YOU LOSE. :twak:  :buttkick:  :werd:
> *


X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Damn you guys still talking about me. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And you say i cry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

In vegas lets just agree to keep it real,no cheerleader bullshit.If you win i'll say you did but if i do then you gotta keep it real also.


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2010, 07:08 AM~18351436
> *Damn you guys still talking about me. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And you say i cry :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


OF COURSE WERE TALKN ABOUT YOU, YOUR THE ONLY ONE CRYN EVERYTIME YOU LOSE, :tears: .AND ALSO FUK VEGAS WHEN EVER YOU COME OUT TO HOP YOU LOSE YOU LOSE NO CRYN,OR EXCUSES ABOUT WHAT A CAR LOOKS LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 19 2010, 08:33 AM~18351641
> *OF COURSE WERE TALKN ABOUT YOU, YOUR THE ONLY ONE CRYN EVERYTIME YOU LOSE, :tears: .AND ALSO FUK VEGAS WHEN EVER YOU COME OUT TO HOP YOU LOSE YOU LOSE NO CRYN,OR EXCUSES ABOUT WHAT A CAR LOOKS LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :werd:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Aug 19 2010, 03:33 PM~18351641
> *OF COURSE WERE TALKN ABOUT YOU, YOUR THE ONLY ONE CRYN EVERYTIME YOU LOSE, :tears: .AND ALSO FUK VEGAS WHEN EVER YOU COME OUT TO HOP YOU LOSE YOU LOSE NO CRYN,OR EXCUSES ABOUT WHAT A CAR LOOKS LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :werd:
> *


When do i lose?out here we always win.and in vegas we won agianst that goodtimes regal?Alex did get me.Ok i had 1 loss. :uh: and if i talk about a car looking like shit it's not an excuse,it's just keeping it real clean your hoppers up,have some respect for our game.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

we are having single street
single radical
double street
double radical 

classes for our hopp


----------

